# Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 08/09 Season



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Continue.....


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

While questioning the end of the last thread, i read that Mark Noble and James Tomkins have extended their contracts to 2013


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know what to make of today's game. Before Wednesday, this was the ideal play time Liverpool inbetween two Champions League games, but i think Liverpool will be out to put the Chelsea game behind them and focus on winning the Premiership. It's a shame it's worked out this way, and with all our injuries too, it could be a long 90 minutes with Gerrard starting as expected.

Fingers crossed that United beat Sunderland, Stoke beat Newcastle & Hull draw with Boro to help us out.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Pathetic?

Yeah, that's exactly what we were when the fat man was in charge.

It's all or nothing today, it's not about a result would be good, we desperatly need spomething at Stoke. Defeat is not an option


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll be severely pissed off if we don't beat Sunderland today.

So how the other thread got closed anyways?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Pathetic?
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what we were when the fat man was in charge.


Safe in mid table is hardly pathetic. He was doing okay yet the Geordie's hounded him out because his football wasn't acceptable to the "great" Newcastle fans. You would never be in this shit if Sam was still there, and that's a fact!

If Newcastle do go down, anybody with a football brain will point to Sam's departure as a major factor in how Newcastle have slumped.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Stoke, at home, in this kind of situation. We win and we're basically safe. A team like Stoke won't miss this opportunity.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Blackburns only hope was 0-0, and with that Torres goal the game's basically over. Great finish mind.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

As easy as it gets for Liverpool. Blackburn are dire.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice result for Liverpool today. Right now i wouldn't mind seeing us go out of the champions league seeing as all we will have to concentrate on is winning the league. 4 - 0 back on the top of the table and things are looking up for us. 

Arsenal Next Should be an interesting game.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Hope we can hold onto the lead this time. Need this win today, as it doesnt look like Liverpool are going to drop many points until the end of the season. (And how dire were Blackburn today??)

Looks like Macheda got the final touch for Uniteds 2nd. Two goals in two league games.

Is it wrong for me to get excited about this??

:$


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

O'BRIEN! BASHAM! TAYLOR! 

Hope the Trotters can bag a point. Macheda again? What a dream start for the guy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking shite again, but we got the points. We need to sort it out though, we can't ride our luck forever.....


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank fuck for that. Another shakey and worrying performance, but Macheda again produces (or that's how it looked).

Liverpool are on a roll, yes Blackburn were beyond garbage but credit to the Scousers, they're hungry and they're scoring a fair bit, we've just got to keep winning, no matter by how many.

Performances must improve tho, we're looking wobbly at the back time after time and that's the most worrying thing about it.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> Thank fuck for that. Another shakey and worrying performance, but Macheda again produces (or that's how it looked).
> 
> Liverpool are on a roll, yes Blackburn were beyond garbage but credit to the Scousers, they're hungry and they're scoring a fair bit, we've just got to keep winning, no matter by how many.
> 
> Performances must improve tho, we're looking wobbly at the back time after time and that's the most worrying thing about it.


Macheda actually got in the way of Carrick's shot that was going wide. He knew absolutely nothing about it :no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wolf Beast said:


> And how dire were Blackburn today??


I can't think of a word that will do justice to that performance. The moment i saw the team sheet, i knew it was coming.

Looking past that, the players that were on the pitch should have closed players like Xabi Alonso down, been quicker to the ball and fought harder for it than they did. For Torres to get in between our two centre halfs as easily as he did was a disgrace, and so early on. It was a great finish, but why Ooijer & Nelsen left him i'll never know. It was like we had just written that game off in preparation for Stoke next week. Our goal difference took a big dent because of that, and to be honest it could and should have been more.

It was ironic that the last two goals came when we were doing okay instead of when we were getting rimmed by Riera & Insua down the left side in the first half. Justice was done in the end, but i just hope they do a lot fucking better at The Brittania next week.


----------



## joesnee (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW Macheda does it again!!!

Man Utd have been playing horribly and yet they are still in all competitions and in control of their own destiny, so they are gonna come out of this phase and when they do god help the rest


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So, where's that guy that laughed at me when I said Newcastle's games against Hull and Stoke were tough and they'd be lucky to get anything out of them?

Newcastle need ti face facts, they're not a good team, they are a bad one and they are all set to go down unless a miracle happens. Simply as that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Abdoulaye Faye for buy of the season?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nige™;7121106 said:


> Abdoulaye Faye for buy of the season?


Still can't believe we sold him :no:

Shola Ameobi is his usual awesome self today.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Why a new thread? 

And boss day, +3 more goal difference and the Mancs needed a greasy Italian deflection to win while we dominated.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Why a new thread?
> 
> And boss day, *+3* more goal difference and the Mancs needed a greasy Italian deflection to win while we dominated.


Don't you mean +4. Maybe i nodded off and had a nightmare about Ngog scoring against us.

As for the new thread, it's to prevent server issues i believe.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Interesting if true, and nah it's +3 as the Mancs scored one


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Interesting if true, and nah it's +3 as the Mancs scored one


I realised you meant the overall goal difference after i clicked 'submit'. Should have been a lot more though.:agree:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Newcastle get one back. 

Brilliant win for us again today. Cracker from Arshavin as well.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Brilliant header from young Andy Carroll, there's still hope


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If I hear any more hype about that lucky goal, I'm going to have to start choking bitches :side: 

We'll just keep doing our job, hopefully we can beat Arsenal. 

Alonso shook off a dodgy performance in midweek to simply pick Blackburn apart today, Mascherano was a monster too. Torres was as awesome as ever, Insua continues to prove to me that he's going to be world class and Agger returned with a good performance and a goal like only Danny Agger can produce. 

Great performance, should have been more than 4-0 though. Special mention for David Ngog who got his second league goal, think he only got 1 or 2 league goals in his time at PSG, he's starting to progress rather well. 

I just hope we keep doing what we can, and hope United can drop a point somewhere. We'll keep going, we're doing our part very convincingly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We will drop more points, don't worry.


And yeah was forced to make a new thread due to bollocks about it helping the server....


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Dan Agger is probably the most technically gifted and best attacking centreback in europe.. so classy..

Shame that Rafa loves workhorses like Carra and Skrtel.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Agger's struggled with injuries though, and in his games back he was kind of hit and miss. Swapping centre halves around when you're in a title race isn't easy, and can lead to problems. 

Skrtel has his advantages over Agger too, Agger often gets overpowered by big men (though he dealt with an on form Drogba once better than any centre half ever has).


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't think its too inconcievable that Rafa has stuck with Carra and Skrtl, they have built up a good understanding and have the same sort of traits, whereas Agger is more of a footballing defender. That's not bad, but I'd rather have two of the same at this moment in time. Agger's time will come, if he is prepared to wait.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*PFA Players' Player of the Year contenders:*

Rio Ferdinand - _Manchester United_
Steven Gerrard - _Liverpool_
Ryan Giggs - _Manchester United_
Cristiano Ronaldo - _Manchester United_
Edwin van der Sar - _Manchester United_
Nemanja Vidic - _Manchester United_
*
PFA Young Player of the Year contenders:*

Gabriel Agbonlahor - _Aston Villa_
Jonny Evans - _Manchester United_
Stephen Ireland - _Manchester City_
Aaron Lennon - _Tottenham Hotspur_
Rafael - _Manchester United_
Ashley Young - _Aston Villa_

Fucking bizarre selection to say the least. No Lampsy









Evans being up for Young Player is unexpected, but deserved.


Ireland should obviously take Young Player out of that list, and you just have to feel it's even more set-up now for Gerrard to win Player Of The Year.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The only person that can hold a light to Gerrard in terms of influence and overall form is probably Vidic. 

Young Player of the Year should be Ireland. He's pushed City along almost by himself at times this season, and none of the others have been good enough, or consistent enough.


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

We ( Man Utd) have not been that amazing really this season. I know that might sound a bit daft considering we could still win all 5 trophies but we have been on auto pilot all season with the occasional brilliant game and the recent run of us being absolute cack.

It is really between Gerrard and Vidic for player of the season and although I think Vidic deserves it the fact he has fell to pieces in the last month might just swing it to Gerrard which I think would be unfair.

For all the talk about Liverpool recently the facts are they are out of both domestic cups, it is highly likely they are going out of Europe tonight and although they are definately the form team the fact is Utd still have it their own hands in regards to the title and that is without even taking the game in hand into consideration.

Stephen Ireland has been a class act all season and deserves the young player award by a long long way.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> PFA Players' Player of the Year contenders:
> 
> Rio Ferdinand - Manchester United
> Ryan Giggs - Manchester United
> ...


:lmao


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Where was Carlton Cole for Player of the Year and James Tomkins for Young Player? 


:side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lampard should be in there as much as i hate the guy. I don't see how Edwin's got in there, and i don't think Giggs warrants a place either. I think Xabi Alonso has done far more than either of them, and Rio too tbh. Ronaldo's not even been that great!

*EDIT:* And how many games has Rafael played to get shortlisted?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

No Shola Ameobi is criminal tbh :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Role Model said:


> *PFA Players' Player of the Year contenders:*
> 
> Rio Ferdinand - _Manchester United_
> Steven Gerrard - _Liverpool_
> ...


:lmao Seriously? Lamps really Should be in there. Even though i don't like The guy. 

Could see Gerrard taking this.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I really don't get why Giggs is on the list.

van der Sar is there probably because of his streak of not conceeding earlier in the season, but seriously, Giggs? All that springs to mind is the winner at West Ham (I may be missing something brilliant he did, but apart from that moment I mentioned I'm struggling)


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

This Guardian article pretty much sums it up



Guardian.co.uk said:


> A by-product of Mr. Ferguson's success at Manchester United has been the defeatism that it has bred in other clubs. With frequency that must delight the Scot, opponents arrive at Old Trafford already convinced they cannot win. The submissiveness of rivals has allowed United to eke out victories even when playing far below their potential, which has been for much of the season. If those wins are proof that many Premier League players have been hypnotised by over a decade of Mancunian dominance, today's nominations for the PFA Player of the Year provide yet more evidence.
> 
> It is ludicrous that five of the six names on the shortlist belong to United players. United could claim with some justification to have more good players than any other squad in the league but it is misguided to extrapolate from that, or even from their position at the top of the league, that each of those players have been playing consistently well. The plethora of good players means the team can carry individuals who are out of form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol if you agree with all of that, I know you're not that stupid.



> Indeed, it could be argued that the fact Vidic was sent off in both matches against United's closest challengers should preclude him from the award.










x 1000


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If we end up winning the title, it would be in part due to Vidic having a catastrophe at Old Trafford as much as anything, so him winning the award after that would be silly. But the red card thing is wrong, in both games United were already losing when he went off.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't agree with what he said about Vidic's inclusion being questionable due to the two red cards. That wasn't necessary. For the most part, i agree with the rest of the article. Giggs & Edwin's nominations are farcical, but they don't compare to Rafael's.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well wouldn't you say his sending off at OT and subsequent Aurelio free kick was pivotal to the outcome of the match that effectively told other teams that you can actually attack United and get something? The other one fair enough maybe, I can still see him winning it anyway due to the average IQ of a professional football being very low.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Well wouldn't you say his sending off at OT and subsequent Aurelio free kick was pivotal to the outcome of the match that effectively told other teams that you can actually attack United and get something?


Yeah i'm not arguing with that. I meant that questioning his inclusion on the shortlist because he got two red cards was stupid. To say he shouldn't have been on the list because he got 2 red cards against Liverpool is pathetic considering he's probably been the best centre half this season. I think Carragher can feel hard done by though not to be on the list, that's for sure.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Think if Rafael is on the young players list, it's a bit of a joke not to have Insua there, who's been probably the more impressive of the 2 and is definitely more defensively solid. 

Are Argentines just not as fashionable as Brazillians with afro's?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

The memorial service is on now on the Setanta and Sky Sports news channels.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

David said:


> The memorial service is on now onthe Setanta and Sky Sports news channels.


I'm watching. Great 2 minute silence. A credit to football fans and Liverpool FC.
I urge everyone to watch *Hilsborough* on _ITV3_ tonight an 9pm. The first half will make you cry the second half will make you angry


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Think if Rafael is on the young players list, it's a bit of a joke not to have Insua there, who's been probably the more impressive of the 2 and is definitely more defensively solid.
> 
> Are Argentines just not as fashionable as Brazillians with afro's?


Good point. Insua has played more and looked better IMO. That one goal at the Emirates might have swung it in Rafael's favour, with the bonus of being contracted to United.



CM_Jobber said:


> I'm watching. Great 2 minute silence. A credit to football fans and Liverpool FC.
> 
> I urge everyone to watch *Hilsborough* on _ITV3_ tonight an 9pm. The first half will make you cry the second half will make you angry


Any high scale tragedy like this that could have been avoided if it wasn't for incompetence is a sure fire way to anger people. It's still highly frustrating and upsetting to this day, and that's not coming from a Liverpool fan.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Are Argentines just not as fashionable as Brazillians with afro's?


Taggarts probably got something to do with it.

RIP and JFT 96


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Good point. Insua has played more and looked better IMO. That one goal at the Emirates might have swung it in Rafael's favour, with the bonus of being contracted to United.
> 
> 
> 
> Any high scale tragedy like this that could have been avoided if it wasn't for incompetence is a sure fire way to anger people. It's still highly frustrating and upsetting to this day, and that's not coming from a Liverpool fan.



Nige,mate,i'm a Sunderland fan. Like you, I have no links to Liverpool FC, but we're fans,and when you've been to a match and hugged a complete stranger cos your team has scored,it changes the way you feel about these people. I sit alongside 40,000 people who i consider my brothers and sisters everytime i go to watch Sunderland play. On days like this,i think "what if it was us"? I was only young at the time,but i still went to matches. It beggars belief.

And the way these families have been treated is disgraceful. One of the policemen on duty retired with "trauma" in 1993 and was rewarded with £330,000. Where's the justice?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Shava's on the bench :O

So frikkin' nervous. Haven't been this excited for a game since the CL final. COME ON YOU ARSENAL!!!!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Two Englishmen combining to score for Arsenal.  

Well actually three, thank you Ashley Cole's hand. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Really drab first half, so dull and lifeless. Hopefully the second half is better....


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao Mr Ferguson and Fat Sam's conspiring against Rafa, truly and utterly pathetic, they really are running scared and I for one am pissing myself.

1-1 in the Cup at half time, both goals were preventable and I haven't really enjoyed the match, a good 2nd half and extra time would do nicely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol running scared. The whole thing is silly. How come when Rafa talks his weekly bollocks about Fergie he's not RUNNING SCARED?










But if it makes you piss yourself, more power to ya. Enjoy it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

That he has to premedidate a ridiculous (and scandalous for that matter) character assassination on Rafa (where he drags up a mistranslation due to the man's poor grasp of English that happened 3 years ago), coincidentally at the point where he's in a great position to extend Liverpool's league championship total (in other words the "fockin perch") that Mr Ferguson is so worried about breaking (but Rafa's the one obsessed with him don't you know?), to me _stinks_ of a man who is shitting his pants, although seemingly not on a hard shoulder this time. And yeah Rafa's talked so much "bollocks" hasn't he? The most humble and one of the most sincere men in the league being had a go at for something he didn't do by those two clowns does make me:lmao tbh.

All this on the last press conference before an FA Cup semi final, makes you wonder.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bad team selection, bad substitutions, bad defending and a shocking goalkeeping performance.

Seriously how on earth do you pick Diaby & fucking Denilson ahead of Arshavin & Nasri?

Hopefully Everton will now surprise me and win the F.A. Cup, yeah right. 

Oh well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Terrible game, and well if we get through tomorrow, a boring final too. Lovely.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuck 

Silvestre and Eboue had poor preformances at the back. Should of brang on the subs earlier as well. Fucking drogba the ****. All of this happening sitting next to a fucking yids fan at the pub :lmao


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Looks like we'll have to settle for just the CL then


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fucking shit.

fuckin drogba.

move to serie a, already.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Terrible game today. Everything was bad, the pitch, both sets of fans, the footballing, the goalkeeping, Wenger's substitutions and initial team selection. The lot.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Diegogol


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I have to say i was very disapointed today, not only did Arsenal lose but the match itself wasn't too good either. We weren't at our best and neither were Chelsea, but they were the better team. I admire Arsene Wenger a lot but i have to question his decisions today because i can't understand why he didn't start Arshavin, he didn't play during the week and the FA Cup is the only competiton he could participate in that we could've won. Fabianski had a terrible match, he shouldn't have allowed the 1st goal to go in at his near post and i don't think he needed to come out of his goal when Drogba scored the winner. Overall, apart from the first 20 minutes or so, we weren't really at the races today, Walcott and Gibbs played well but it's hard for me to pick anyone else who had a decent game today. 

Congratulations to Chelsea though, they didn't play at their best but in the end they wanted it more.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd rather have Arsenal's problems right now than the ones we have to deal with. Everyone in the press didn't even take Blackburn in to consideration for relegation a few weeks ago, and we're right in the mix now. Stoke are a good side at home, but Newcastle showed fight last week to get a point there and we showed fuck all. We couldn't even manage a single shot on goal, and after the garbage that was last weeks' performance, we deserve to get relegated. If we don't beat Wigan next Sunday, we're really in the shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Leaving for the match soon so I'll post my prediction now, it'll be a tough game, but after Wednesday I'm feeling more confident and I'm sure the players are too. Hopefully Fergie doesn't play silly buggers with the team, and puts out a strong side, otherwise I can see Everton winning, they're more than capable.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That is quite the team that Fergie has picked.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I still think Manchester Utd will do it tbh, the defence is good enough, and i don't think Jagielka and Lescottt have the pace to cope with Macheda and Tevez.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

What an absolutely shite match. If I do say so myself, it seems Everton have bottled it already, no passion, commitment or adventure. Better second half please or I may have to start doing work.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Everton deserved it on the day. The way United have played over the last 4-6 weeks they didnt deserve to win it all. I said it a few weeks ago, and I'll say it again; United wont win another trophy this season. Something is wrong, and it doesnt look like reaching a turning point. The Villa comeback didnt put life back into us, the Porto result didnt lift us, and today we didnt want it enough. Thankfully now, this quintuple talk will cease.

What exactly was the deal with Ferdinand and Vidic stepping up, when Scholes and (I think) Tevez were at hand to take one??

Oddly, even as a United fan, I couldnt begrudge Everton that win today. The look on Moyes face as United missed their two penalties was priceless (like a kid at Christmas), and after all the hard work he's put in at Everton the man deserves it.

Gives the neutrals someone to support now in the Cup Final too I suppose.

Berbatov out please. :$ I can accept he's a lazy player, but at least show some sort of passion when you're taking a penalty.

Gutted we lost. But we didnt deserve anything.


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

Fair Play to Everton.

Awful Awful game.

Berbatov is a massive pile of gash.

Have to make do with just the 4 trophies then.......hopefully.


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

Just Brilliant!


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm making a sig out of that, one way 

But yes, shite game, shite penalties, shite Berbatov.

No way was the guy worth 31.5 million easily the most overrated & lazy player in the Premier League.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Berbs. Should've just kept Saha tbh :side:

Mike Riley needs to go and get his shinebox too, fucking woeful decision not giving us that clear penalty. Then again, who says we would've scored it with the poor display we showed today.

We're rocky and need to fix this patch we're in, but what the hell is gonna do that?


----------



## SixxOneNine (Jun 26, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


>


You read my mind, when I saw that I thought it'd make a perfect .gif!

Awesome!


----------



## Ruud012003 (Apr 2, 2005)

As long as we win on Wednesday then the decision to put out the reserves will be vindicated.

The league is more important.

Plus I like Everton and I hope they win especially for Phil Neville.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

A break would do it, but you're not gonna get one.

Get Tevez in, and just swallow the losses on selling Dimitar, because he'll be at the highest possible value this summer, he'll just decrease as the years go on.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

berbawasteof30milatov.

MEH.

Anyone can miss a penalty but the way he missed it... plus there is a little bit of doubt on his shoulders already, smash it home son.

Penalty selection was just strange :S

Macheda didnt put a foot wrong in the first half, very promising, good linking up with Welbeck aswell, Fabio looks very injury prone 

P.S Hope you had a good time Ben :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Fergie must be kicking himself for digging the old grave and bringing Rafa's small club jibe at Everton... The team he put today was a gamble. But the media are going to interpret it as total disrespect to everton and the fa cup.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's about time United lost a shoot out, but as i drifted off during extra time, i realised that is the 4th straight shoot out United have had at Wembley, and all the games have been utter crap. You can add the '07 cup final against Chelsea to the list too with extra time being played again.

07 Cup Final - lost 1-0 to Chelsea in extra time. Very boring.
07 Charity Shield - beat Chelsea on penalties. Pretty poor.
08 Charity Shield - beat Portsmouth on penalites. Snoozefest.
09 Carling Cup Final - beat Tottenham on penalites. Shit again.
09 FA Cup Semi - lose to Everton on penalities. Getting the pattern now? Boring.

Next time United get to Wembley, don't watch unless you're sleep deprived.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I actually can't quite believe Berbatov. I've said he was nowhere worth 32mil, and well, today summed up why I think that, and most people's opinions on him. The new Eric Cantona? Give me a break, that penalty and his overall workrate when expected to help an under-strength side was shocking.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking Berbatov, complete **** and utter lazy shite. That penalty sums him up as a player. Fucking sell him Fergie. 

Don't care if this comes round to make me look stupid, he's an absolute waste of a player. I could have fucking scored that, and I'm terrible at penalties. Agree with the calls to sell him and sign Tevez.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awful game. The kids did alright, I think both teams were pretty shite really. I think we deserved to win as far as creating openings, but only just. 

Berbatov lost the shootout for us, momentum totally shifted with that miss.

I'm really not that upset, I was pretty much resigned to the fact we would lose with the team we put out, but if anything surprised we came so close of winning.

I haven't seen the highlights, don't plan on watching them, but was it a penalty when Welbeck was brought down, it looked it from where we were, but of course they didn't replay it in the ground.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

ITV were split on it, it was one of those when 50% would give it, 50% wouldn't . 

Personally, i thought it was a penalty, Jagielka got nowhere near the ball tbh.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Well done to Everton to reaching the FA Cup final. The match itself wasn't spectacular, Man Utd looked promising in the first half with Macheda and Welbeck linking very well together, Everton did very well keeping United's central midfield pairing of Anderson and Gibson pretty much out of the game. As for the penalties, i think Berbatov showed with his penalty alone why he isn't worth all the money Man Utd paid for him and why United should sign Tevez permanently.

Congratulations to the Toffees though, i would be really nice to see them go onto win the trophy now but i think Chelsea may be too strong in the final. David Moyes has done a superb job at Goodison Park and deserves all the credit he gets.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Was a harsh decision to not give the penalty, but arguably it would have been harsh to give it. One of those unlucky ones either way it goes. 

Agree with the Moyes praise, would love him to beat Chelsea. Not just because its Chelsea, but because it would be good for him to win something with them.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

With all the praise that dimwit O Neill gets, its about time Moyes got the praise.

I wouldn't surprised if Moyes was next Manchester Utd manager tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mourinho with Moyes as his number 2

:side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Mtfo.

Gazza's on MOTD2 which is good to see.

As long as O'Neill don't get it, my pick would be Jose, then Moyes.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> As long as O'Neill don't get it, my pick would be Jose, then Moyes.


Someone really doesn't like Martin O'Neill do they?!!

I think Mourinho will be the favourite for the job and rightly so. I think O'Neill has more of a chance than Moyes tbh with his reputation for managing a big club that has played in Europe consistently and won trophies, albeit in Scotland with Celtic.

I like Moyes, don't get me wrong. He's a hero up here in Preston, but i just don't think United would take that risk.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Fucking hate Martin O'Neill. He's a whinger, he can't give credit to other teams, talking after the West Ham he acted as if Villa were the only team playing, we didn't deserve anything, Stanislas didn't have his oppotunity saved, LBM didn't have his shot saved; fucking bullshit. His team is never at fault, it's either the referee or the other team. 

Really, he's not a great manager, his team pissed away a CL spot, he buys Heskey confused, spends shitloads on two thirty-something keepers, Carew's not been great, neither has Petrov.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Fucking hate Martin O'Neill. He's a whinger, he can't give credit to other teams, talking after the West Ham he acted as if Villa were the only team playing, we didn't deserve anything, Stanislas didn't have his oppotunity saved, LBM didn't have his shot saved; fucking bullshit. His team is never at fault, it's either the referee or the other team.
> 
> Really, he's not a great manager, his team pissed away a CL spot, *he buys Heskey* confused, spends shitloads on two thirty-something keepers, Carew's not been great, neither has Petrov.


I was surprised by that when he had Agbonlahor firing on all cylinders at the time, and Carew was available. I think Carew
has done a good job at Villa, and to start Heskey ahead of Carew or Gabby is a crazy i think. The trio up top of Young on the
left, Agbonlahor on the right with Carew in the centre worked so well with Petrov, Barry & Reo-Coker playing as a central
three in midfield. Once he changed that, it went to pot. Reo-Coker at right back was a shocking move! It has allowed Milner
to get a game at the moment, and to be fair, he's playing very well and deserves his spot.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

And he had Harewood as well, who i still rate.

Gazza, this man speaks the truth, great pundit.

4 months sober (Y)(Y)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd like to see Everton win the cup just for Phil Nevs, Saha and Howard, being all former Utd players.

Plus, don't like Chelsea either.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Everton should win because theyre broke. It would be nice to see what a financially sound Everton can achieve.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think every neutral fan with the exception of those on Merseyside will want Everton to beat Chelsea. Fingers crossed it happens.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Nige™;7159094 said:


> I think every neutral fan with the exception of those on Merseyside will want Everton to beat Chelsea. Fingers crossed it happens.


Yep, I agree with this. When watching the football yesterday with my Dad, we were both going for Everton, and when the final comes around, I'll be supporting them again to lift the Cup.



3Dee said:


> Fucking hate Martin O'Neill. He's a whinger, he can't give credit to other teams, talking after the West Ham he acted as if Villa were the only team playing, we didn't deserve anything, Stanislas didn't have his oppotunity saved, LBM didn't have his shot saved; fucking bullshit. His team is never at fault, it's either the referee or the other team.


Sounds like most managers in the Premiership, especially some of the bigger clubs. I could say the same thing about Moyles after their match with Villa a week or so ago, after the game all he could talk about was Everton and he never praised Villa. So you can't really fault O'Neill alone, because they all do it.

Plus, occasionally he can give credit, especially if Villa have been outclassed in games.



3Dee said:


> Really, he's not a great manager, his team pissed away a CL spot, he buys Heskey (), spends shitloads on two thirty-something keepers, Carew's not been great, neither has Petrov.


He's been a pretty great Manager this Season, but when it counts, the end of the season, we've bottled it and given away our chances of getting into the CL. We still have a chance but a very slim one at that. Also he put out a weaker team in are final game in the Uefa Cup which I wasn't happy about, and what was the reason, the CL is more important. What about a trophy which we haven't one in more than 13 years?

He only spent £2 Million on a very good keeper, that being Friedel, who I think has been great. As for Heskey, I think he brought him in to replace Carew while he was injured, so I can see his justification in that. 

He just hasn't made good decisions in the last couple of weeks, the game against Utd, we really should have got something out of that. But he subs the brilliant Milner for Reo-Coker and we sit back and defend and let them come at us.

Agreed with, Nige, start Carew and Gabby, they're great together.


----------



## Slugger O'Toole (Mar 4, 2009)

As a Boro fan, regardless of whether we survive or not I think it's time for him to go.

I respect him for what he did for the club as a player and captain and for the way he's tried to play attacking football (albeit not successfully, as we have the worst goalscoring record in the league.) But it's got to be over.

I think he's lost the fans and it's gone to far for him to win us back.

Gibson is a great chairman - for passion and devotion to the club he is undoubtedly the countries best. 

I think he will end Southgates spell at the end of the season, but who can he bring in?

I would love it to be Nigel Pearson, hes a Boro legend, captain fantastic, has some experience as a manager and has done a remarkable job at Leicester this season.

Come on Gibbo, give a fan some hope, make this happen.


----------



## Slugger O'Toole (Mar 4, 2009)

As a Boro fan, regardless of whether we survive or not I think it's time for him to go.

I respect him for what he did for the club as a player and captain and for the way he's tried to play attacking football (albeit not successfully, as we have the worst goalscoring record in the league.) But it's got to be over.

I think he's lost the fans and it's gone to far for him to win us back.

Gibson is a great chairman - for passion and devotion to the club he is undoubtedly the countries best. 

I think he will end Southgates spell at the end of the season, but who can he bring in?

I would love it to be Nigel Pearson, hes a boro legend, captain fantastic, has some experience as a manager and has done a remarkable job at Leicester this season.

Come on Gibbo, give a fan some hope, make this happen.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Absolutely vital match for Liverpool tonight, lose and i think it's Man Utd's for sure, don't think they would be able to recover again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Must win game. 

Obviously.

I got a feeling we're going to do it, don't want to jinx it though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Every game since March, or before has been must win, tonight is no different. I'm fairly confident though. Arsenal are a good side on a fairly good run, but will be interesting to see how they cope with an in-form side, as in all honesty, throughout their run, there has been a host of draws and wins against teams they should be beating anyway.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

With the absence of Gerrard, players have to stand up, like they usually have. Alonso and Masch will be key to boss the midfield, with likely Benny filling in behind Torres, with Riera and Kuyt down the wing, and likely to see Insua at left back.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Insua OWNS. He's come back in and picked up where he left off imo, he still has a way to go but I think we FINALLY have someone to fill that void and become a consistent Left Back.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Definetley agree. I'm always to see him on the pitch. I actually wouldn't mind seeing this (although it won't happen): 

Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Agger - Insua

Masch--------------Alonso

Kuyt - Benayoun - Aurelio 

Torres

Keep Aurelio on for set pieces, and have him racing down the left. But it'll probaly pan out like this:

Reina

Arbeloa - Carragher - Skrtel - Insua or Aurelio

Masch -----Alonso

Kuyt - Benayoun - Riera

Torres

Or maybe he'll make a 4-4-2 with Kuyt and Torres up top.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Well tbh it's not "must win" because United only have to lose one and draw two with us winning the remaining 5 (more than feasable) for us to win the league by a point. In terms of momentum and form we really should win this, Walcott on the bench and a very strong XI.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Well tbh it's not "must win" because United only have to lose one and draw two with us winning the remaining 5 (more than feasable) for us to win the league by a point. In terms of momentum and form we really should win this, Walcott on the bench and a very strong XI.


Yeah but in case you didn't notice that's a pretty massive ask. If you don't win tonight it's obvious that Man United are massive favorites.

*Liverpool*

* 25 Reina
* 17 Arbeloa
* 23 Carragher
* 05 Agger
* 12 Aurelio
* 14 Alonso
* 20 Mascherano
* 15 Benayoun
* 18 Kuyt
* 11 Riera
* 09 Torres

Insua not in the squad fyi.

*Arsenal*

* 21 Fabianski
* 03 Sagna
* 05 Toure
* 18 Silvestre
* 40 Gibbs
* 23 Arshavin
* 17 Song Billong
* 04 Fabregas
* 15 Denilson
* 08 Nasri
* 26 Bendtner


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

They're favorites anyway, Im going 3-1 us.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

No kidding. 1-1 draw.

Uh oh, Arshavin. 1-0 Arsenal. Came against the run of play, but great goal. Should make for a very intersting second half. Maybe N'gog will be introduced.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Another brilliant match with a showstealing performance by Arshavin.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Great match, Arshavin 4 goals ffs, and still don't fucking win.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Crazy game


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Great game, and that will fucking do me, I'd have taken a draw at the start of the game, and I'm more than happy to take that now. Very happy.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Arshavin


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Brilliant game if you're a neutral, absolutely terrible if you're an Arsenal fan or a Liverpool fan like myself.

Title race isn't over yet, but you got to think if Man U don't drop any points until they play Arsenal and claim at least one point there, it will be.

Proud of my team tonight, we gave it our all and came up short due to poor defending and the brilliance of Arshavin.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

What a season


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Arshavin

4 shots. 4 shots on target. 4 goals.

Happy days.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ARSHAVIN  4 great goals, his second was sublime. Fucking Silvestre is wank.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Not to take away from Arshavins four goals, but fuck me, he was so fucking shit otherwise.

Obviously that does not matter when you score four goals, but jesus, he and Bendtner played like someone had nicked their favourite sweets.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bendtner is always shite. 

Was a poor squad to start with, think about 4 maybe 5 goals were mistakes.

And Liverpool fans what are your thoughts on El Zhar?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I think he did brilliant for a winger scoring 4 and he was tracking back and putting some tackles in. 

Nearly every goal had a mistake leading up to it to be fair.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Really hoping that Arshavin's 90' would have been the game winner.

Oh well.

We're still destined for our 4th place finish. Liverpool is in serious shit.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Arshavin had a dodgy first 20mins but after that, he was the only Arsenal player trying, especially near the end.

I want his babies.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad we don't have to face him in the CL, hopefully Wenger doesn't start Walcott though :side:


----------



## The Flying Elbow (Jan 25, 2009)

It was a fantastic game. Neither team could defend.

Arshavin 4


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arshavin is such a gem. Next season he will be huge for Arsenal.

I don't think I have ever seen an Arsenal side defend so poorly, Liverpool deserved something out of the game though.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Not to take away from Arshavins four goals, but fuck me, he was so fucking shit otherwise.
> 
> Obviously that does not matter when you score four goals, but jesus, he and Bendtner played like someone had nicked their favourite sweets.


Weren't you guaranteeing us all that Arshavin would be shit.......

Our best player now, Cesc can fuck off back home until he stops being so fucking Hollywood


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Cesc can fuck off back home until he stops being so fucking Hollywood


What?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. What?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The only person who needs to fuck off is silvestre.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

He's been awful all season. When i say awful, i mean awful. Playing like he's too big for the club. He'd better sort it out soon. Gone from best midfeilder in the world too a player we need to keep the ball away from


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Disagree. He was great against Villarreal. 

Believe it was his flick that sprung Walcott for the goal.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What a game, I have to say, and I was thinking of giving it a miss.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Disagree. He was great against Villarreal.
> 
> Believe it was his flick that sprung Walcott for the goal.


He was poor in that match, 1 assist doesn't justify a whole season of shiteness. Not only that, Wenger's ruining our formation by trying to get the best out of him


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fabregas can't play that position anyway as far as I can see at the moment. He was dire tonight, hardly completed a pass. It was as if both him and Denilson were having a game between themselves to see who could give it away more often.

Silvestre is shite, but tonight he was better than both Toure and Sagna, who had a complete nightmare.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> He was poor in that match, 1 assist doesn't justify a whole season of shiteness. Not only that, Wenger's ruining our formation by trying to get the best out of him


Oh, 1 assist does. 1 assist. 

Are you referring to Cesc playing more deep in the offensive half as a deep-laying playmaker?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> He was dire tonight, hardly completed a pass. It was as if both him and Denilson were having a game between themselves to see who could give it away more often.
> 
> Silvestre is shite, but tonight he was better than both Toure and Sagna, who had a complete nightmare.


I didn't even realise Denilson was on the pitch until he came off for Theo. I LOL'd at the Fabregas Hollywood remark too. 

Gibbs looks okay despite the odd iffy moment, but he impressed me. He's one for the future, but Clichy is still the man so to speak.

Great game for a neutral, but you find out how you neutral you are when you shout "YESSSSS"" each time Arshavin popped one in. If United win tomoro night, i think it's safe to say that could be that. Liverpool have easier games and Arsenal could get something at Old Trafford, but i think if United go 3 clear tomoro, as Rafa would put it - *GAME OVER!*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

I find it amusing that a regular defender of the averageness that is Denilson, is shitting on Cesc. The last time I checked Cesc had more assists than Denilson this season, despite playing basically half the games Denilson has, and missing 4 months due to injury.

Yeah Cesc hasn't been at his best this season, but the last time I checked Cesc Fabregas just came back from a 4 month injury, and has what 5/6 assists in the last 5 games, not bad for someone who is apparently a liability these days. 

Get rid of Cesc whatever next, some fans make me ashamed.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn shit. Arsenal were horrible and still couldn't beat them. All of their goals games from our mistakes. I can believe we are conceding so many goals lately. And gladly we drew, i wanted a win. But given the position (4-3 down in stoppage time).. i gladly take the draw..
If Atshavin doesn't do the same to Utd, i'll be pissed. (and his celebrations...sigh. i know he's a great player and all, but his celebrations were arrogant, contempt and beyond the pale)


----------



## greenbloodcell (Jan 14, 2006)

Springing a fresh topic to the subject

Richard Dunne being sold from City (To Sunderland). Now as a Rabid Sky Blue I wanted to check if I was the only one who was elated when I read this.

Bout bloody time i say! Way too harsh on challenges, has left us a man down probably more times than what I can count on my hands, AND HAS NO PACE! (Hence why he has to take defenders out from behind with a freakin haymaker!!!) I am not saying he is not tough or offer encouragement to the team-mates, but if Hughes wanted to suceed Dunne had to go.

Time for Micah to step up now! from the depths he cometh! If City were goin to sign a new defender I wouldn't mind seing sometime Fast, brave and versatile. like Capdevilla from Villareal, quick likes the ol' run up and can hit an ok FK into the box. Or Marcelo from Madrid, Tough as nails and could play up front nearly if a team had an injury plauged attack


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow just wow that game yesterday was so amazing, i realy enjoyed every minute of it, Arshavin was Brilliant


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I actually felt sorry for Arshavin that he wasnt on a winning side yesterday.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea he did great yestearday i really wanted Arseanl to win this game just for him since he scored 4 fantastic goals.

As for Utd, we are lucky that Arsha not with Arsenal in the UEFA cup....


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought the last goal was the best, brilliant finish, didnt give the keeper a chance.

Not often you can say, yeah i scored 4 goals today... we didnt win...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

All of them were great but my favorite was the second goal

I am looking forward to Man Utd/Pompy game tonight, we should win this easily but latley Utd made me worried every game!!!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

So..

31 million for Berbatov?

15 milion for Arshavin?

:lmao

No matter what you say about Ferguson, he is a great manager, but he has bought some real flops :lmao

I wouldn't count Berbatov as a flop yet tho, but to list a few, Kleberson, Djemba-Djemba, Massimo Taibi, Barthez was-ish


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The ones you listed weren't exactly huge money buys though. Sometimes it just doesn't work, they all came with a reputation and good thing were expected, but it doesn't always happen. All managers buy flops, and for the amount of time Fergie's been in charge, he hasn't done too bad.

I don't want to write Berbatov off yet, but he's not very convincing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Like Role Model said, every manager buys flops, but Fergie has more titles to his name than any other manager in the Premiership. Wenger's bought some crap, Wenger has, even The Special One bought some special crap. It's just the way it goes.

How's the confidence ahead of the Pompey game tonight?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good for once. If we fuck up tonight, I'll not only be very disappointed, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

What a match it was last night, certainly the best Premiership match this season. Arshavin didn't have his greatest game and at times was quiet but still scored 4 goals, i think he'll turn out to be a legend at the Emirates Stadium. Despite not having the likes of Adebayor, RVP, Gallas and Clichy, we still managed to score four goals against a very good Liverpool team. 

Despite only drawing i don't think the title race is over yet, even if Man Utd win tonight they still have some tricky matches ahead of them. Although now, it's certainly United's title to lose.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

In my opinion it has always been Man Utds title to lose so don't see much changing in the mind of Man Utd.

Expect them and Chelsea to win tonight!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Djemba-Djemba 

Rated as the next big thing and seemed like he never completed a pass.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Francis Jeffers costed more then Thierry Henry, Cesc Fabregas, Sol Campbell & Patrick Viera's fees combined, just thought i might add that since we're talking about flops


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8oY8jP-0ss

Flop? Pffft.


:side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nice dance to be fair.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> Francis Jeffers costed more then Thierry Henry, Cesc Fabregas, Sol Campbell & Patrick Viera's fees combined, just thought i might add that since we're talking about flops


Except Jeffers has so much talent and is just one of those players stricken by injury. The former that I was talking about - for example - was just shit. End of.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Even when he was fit he was shit.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Fergie buying Flops? Yeah but look who we has bought and brought in through the youth ranks.

Tevez
Rooney
Cantona
Keane
Giggs
Scholes
Vidic
Beckham
Ronaldo

Do I need to go on? Fergie bought star talent which didn't work out at the club. You can't get it right every time~! My list could go on for ages, bringing in some of the hard men from the early 90's.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad that Utd won even we didn't play that good but in the end we got the 3 points and that what's matter right now


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Solid yet unspectacular display, seems to be the norm this season. Happy with the 3 points.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Speaking of Roy Keane, hes now the manager of Ipswich. Dont know what to make of it yet: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/i/ipswich_town/8013572.stm


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fergie buying flops? Fuck off, the Djemba twins were fantastic. And Kleberson


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

In the reserves prehaps.

I hate when fans start to go on the defensive when you mention one negative.

Christ, all i did was mention some of the flops that Fergie has bought, in comparison to Berbatov, and then we have to start spouting lists about his good signings.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kleberson was unlucky, he had alot of injuries. He showed a few times he had some class.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Taibi was the biggest flop of all to be fair.

Going to back to Franny Jeffers, he's at Sheff Wednesday now, where's he has scored 5 goals in 35 games.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

When Jeffers played for us a couple of years ago, he looked lively but he just didn't do what a striker should and put the ball in the back of the net.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.offthepost.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/balloon.gif

Poor Fergie, he really liked that baloon.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

i lol'ed


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...to-sign-Mario-Balotelli-from-Inter-Milan.html

That would be massive if it happened, as he's one of the brightest young players in the game, doubt it though


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Yer, i've heard that and that Zola wants Possebon on loan from Man Utd next year.

Both would be pretty awesome


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF is Keane doing at Ipswich?

Anyway...it's pretty much agreed, right? ManUtd is taking the EPL title? 

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate the term EPL. I know it is, but can't we just call it the Premier League? EPL just reminds me of those stupud American broadcasters and their constant mentions of 'soccer'.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why not? 

with one match in hand, i likey their chances to win it. just gotta win against the weaker sides, draw vs ManCity and Arsenal...and the title is theirs.

edit: yeah, too bad Emp. I'm lazy. typing out EPL >>>>>> typing out Premier League.

Maybe, maybe I'll be nice and do it once or twice for you. But that's it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I reckon we will slip up against Tottenham tomorrow.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

off to London for the weekend tommorow, get to see Boro beat Arsenal (hopefully). But tbh id take a draw at this precise moment.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

dav said:


> off to London for the weekend tommorow, *get to see Boro beat Arsenal* (hopefully). But tbh id take a draw at this precise moment.


:lmao

Doubtful but you never know; Arsenal might have their eyes on the game against Man U come Wednesday night. Hopefully not as we can't have Boro, Hull, Newcastle or Sunderland picking up points.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Very worried about Hull. 

Hope we get the 3 points which is all that matters.

Hope Tottenham get something, also ManU fans, was it just O'Shea and Neville injured?


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Superb strike by Alonso, the sexiest man in football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Credit 100% to Masch, diving his way to glory, well done lad


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Man City are doing so good against Everton, it's 2-0 utill now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Final Scores*

Bolton 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Everton 1 - 2 Man City
Fulham 1 - 0 Stoke
Hull 1 - 3 Liverpool
West Brom 3 - 0 Sunderland
West Ham 0 - 1 Chelsea

Good Result for West Brom But chances are they are still gonna go down.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

When the last time Villa won match ?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Medo said:


> When the last time Villa won match ?


When they beat us i think at the start of February! Typical.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> When they beat us i think at the start of February! Typical.


wow!

After they were in the fourth place with 8 points above Arsenal now they are....... it's really starnge!!!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Shameful day for Sunderland AFC. I'm worried that we won't pick up another point this season,so its up to the likes of Hull,Boro and the rags to keep us up.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, 2-0 to Spurs at Old Trafford right now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol @ Man U who Would of thought they would be 2 - 0 down after 35 Mins


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

At times like these, I wonder what would happen if we played like this from day one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Our luck's run out, I knew we couldn't play shit and keep getting 3 points. Shambles all over the pitch.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont give up. Knowing us, we'll concede 3 goals in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Still better to get this crap performance out the way now then in the champions league semi.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I laughed fucking hard.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Never a penalty in a million years.


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah very unlucky call for Tottenham right there


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man U 3 - 2 Tottenham


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

What do you expect its at old trafford  never a penalty. 

3-2 now the yids have lost there heads.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-2 United!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

4 - 2 

You Have Got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

A 4th!!!


----------



## Adam Anarchy (Dec 31, 2004)

I can't believe how quickly the game has changed, from the first half display you'd never see it coming.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

4-2, Rooney


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao the fucking scum have bottled it. Thats why there no where near 4th.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Unbelievable...


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Oh god. This is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao @ Spurs 

5 - 2 Now This is a Fucking Joke


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rooney was different class in the second half along with Ronaldo. It is always those two.

It was never a pen, but with the number of stone wallers we haven't got this season, we were due one. I have no idea how Webb is considered to be the best, he's nearly as bad as Styles.


----------



## stevester70 (Oct 27, 2003)

man utd's game in hand will win them the league


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

T-C said:


> Rooney was different class in the second half along with Ronaldo. It is always those two.


Agreed. I actually thought it was the best Rooney's played in a good while.


----------



## -Lock- (Sep 13, 2006)

I love football. That is all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fantastic, god bless every single last one of the ****s.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nani should be exempt from blessing. He is just minbogglingly shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just feel bad for him, I still think he could be good he has potential, it just doesn't seem to happen for him though.

Tevez is stupid, he must collapse after every match.


The good news is our in form midfielder, Anderson is fresh for Wednesday :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Must of been one hell of a half time team talk.

Strikeforce did absolutely brillaint, joy to watch.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rooney and Ronaldo are fucking Awesome


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I just think Nani is just awful and needs to be booted out as soon as humanly possible.

The old Ando/Fabregas rivalry probably won't be there on Wednesday now due to Cesc playing further forward. Which is a bit of a shame.

I would marry Tevez, if he leaves I will cry.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Rooney was amazing today. I hope Fabio can get him playing this well for England during next summers World Cup. I know its a long way off yet,but a fit Rooney on fire like this is a threat to any defence


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ I know it's too earlier but players like Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard & others....i really think that England can do it this time at 2010


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Medo said:


> ^ I know it's too earlier but players like Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard & others....i really think that England can do it this time at 2010


It's our best chance as we look to be organised better under Capello, but i still think we're a long way off. The friendly against Spain earlier this year showed that.



T-C said:


> I would marry Tevez, if he leaves I will cry.


It's a matter of _when_ and not _if_ unfortunately.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If Spain keep their midfield fit, they will win the World Cup, the only way I could see them being stopped would be if Messi won it by himself.

And I still hold on to a little bit of hope that Carlos will stay, no matter how slim the chances are.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone at the club has been praising him in the last few days, it would be moronic to let him get away, yet I still see it happening...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There is no way Berbatov deserves to start ahead of him in the Arsenal game. Tevez just offers so much more at the moment.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Awful pen decision spoiled it really, was never competitive after that, the Spurs players no longer wanted it. Just didn't get over that award of a penalty.

Pity, the title is all but United's now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd be stunned if Tevez starts ahead of Berbatov even though everyone knows it's the right thing to do. Berbatov has no presence whatsoever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berba was good today, best game in a long time, but I'd still rather see Tevez play.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Berbatov is good when the game starts to get stretched, but when it is tight he is just ineffectual as far as I can see, he just wants to drop back and pass the ball side ways in midfield.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> It's our best chance as we look to be organised better under Capello, but i still think we're a long way off. The friendly against Spain earlier this year showed that.


Yea Spain is the best team in the world now but i highly doubt that they'll keep it up untill 2010's summer...



T-C said:


> And I still hold on to a little bit of hope that Carlos will stay, no matter how slim the chances are.


If they let him go this will be so stupid by Ferg cus i'll take Tevez over Berba in any day!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

what did you United fans think of the boo's from the home fans for Berbatov?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

There wasn't any. All away fans. I've spoken to loads of mates who were there, who were all over the ground, and they confirmed it. Setanta being ****s as usual.

Seriously what happens to Champion when he's on Setanta? turns into an unbearable shit. Is it Burley's moronic influence?


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Craig Burley is great, son, to be fair.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Both the Setanta ones are just shite. I'd almost rather hear women talk about football.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

That was Berbatov best game in a long, long time. Despite that, I still prefer Tevez, he played out of his socks again.

United on Tuesday? Berbatov, Ronaldo, Tevez & Rooney all to start please. Like MOTD, Fantasic Four. There is no reason why they all can't play, put Tevez anywhere and he will be fucking amazing.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Good stuff from Arsenal today, two well taken goals from the too Hollywood liability Cesc Fabregas, ain't that right Kennedy=God.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It helped that Middlesborough basically said 'please beat us quickly, we'd like to go home'

It was obvious for so long, Arsenal would have had a better match against Rushden & Diamonds.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Boro definitely didn't say that, they tried, but just aren't good enough at all. Even their capable players like Downing and Johnson couldn't do a thing right. They can't score for shit, their last goal was ages ago, and in a 1-4 loss. 

They have a talented squad and are almost definitely going down since United will beat them next week, and then getting points off Newcastle, West Ham and Villa doesn't look that likely.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

They'll beat us, they always fucking do.

Though i would love to be supporting a team sending someone down rather than being sent down


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Come on! Great result for us today and to be 7 clear of Newcastle is a big relief. Samba was brilliant up top, and he didn't look out of place at all.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I rate Christopher Samba's skills as a striker, key was players broke from midfield to support him today. That didn't happen at Anfield due to a pretty negative looking Blackburn midfield, today you had Tugay, Pedersen, Diouf and others supporting him and he looked much more effective.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wtf Giggs won
















I'm happy for him he deserved to win it atleast once in his career, but Vidic clearly deserved it more. It's nice to see a great get the nod though.

Marked for Young winning too, but he deserved it last season more than this year.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Berbs best game for United was when he performed that sublime bit of skill on the byline to set up Ronaldo for a goal. I havnt seen anything from him since then tbh.


----------



## Turner999 (Mar 1, 2009)

What teams do people think will get relegated then?

I'm thinking Hull, Newcastle and West Brom.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Boro, Brom and Hull.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Bemused by Giggs winning player of the year. The media should hang their heads in shame, their wankathon over his couple of good games and goal against West Ham has led to idiotic players being convinced into thinking he's had a really good season, when in reality he's been pretty average, and had an appaling first half of the season. 

Ferguson's a tit too, spent so much time ignoring what a season Vidic has had in a campaign to get Giggs an award he doesn't deserve. If the award ever meant something, it doesn't now, and I hope a Liverpool player never wins it, because it's clearly a joke award (not to say I don't want our players to put in performances worthy of individual awards, just not this particular crap one.)

WTF @ Young too, how the hell did Ireland not win that. 

And team of the year, I'd have had Jagielka, Lampard, Schwarzer instead of VDS, Ferdinand, Giggs. Don't think Evra should have really got in either, I'm guessing people just thought nobody else had a good season at LB, despite Maynor Figueroa being excellent for Wigan.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

How about the guy who's come in for France, played at LB, had an extremely consistent season, scored two goals, ya'know plays for West Ham, Ilunga. 

I don't like to show bias, but come on, the guy's come in, scored two goals, played every single West Ham game, will probably be the runner Hammer of the Year because of Cole, and he's been consistent throughout the season. I don't think Evra is any better than Ilunga tbh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You mean you don't think Evra has been any better than Illunga, this season, right?

Evra was fantastic first half of the year, but the injury and then bans seem to have taken their toll, he's been really quite poor as of late.

Again this just shows that voting is done far too early, and just means you end up with results that look silly.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't see Evra that much but I just think i would feel more confident with Ilunga at left back rather than Evra,

I laughed 

http://kumb.com/story.php?id=124173


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I should've mentioned Herita Ilunga, how could I forget about him and his meat head. 

Nadir Belhadj was doing well originally, then got a sending off and seems to have gone off the boil.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

These awards are a joke everywhere now tbh, they really don't mean anything.

Also just touching on Evra, he may not have had the best season but i still feel he is by far the best left back in the country and argubly in the world. Only left back challenging him i feel now is Gael Clichy!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The meat head you were linked to before he signed for us 

Clichy can't defend, only attack imo


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Aurelio is the best.. But he's a bit injury proned and not very physical.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

3Dee said:


> The meat head you were linked to before he signed for us
> 
> Clichy can't defend, only attack imo


I don't dispute that, I think he's very good, his head just resembles a piece of meat :side:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I think this season you could say Aurelio has probably been one of the most consistent. I actually feel this season in the prem, their has been a few good standouts at left back which is usually a position you don't get many great players in the same league.

Have to agree Illunga has been great this season. I think Rangers were linked with him also, not 100% sure on that though.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

He doesn't use his head very much, he likes to get his hands in front of the ball, bloody worrying when he does it on the edge of the box.

To be fair, Liverpool have so many left backs already


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Aurelio, Insua and The Doss, though the first is a bit inury prone, Insua's still young and often travelling around with Argentina and The Doss...well who knows about him, at least he knows where the goal is. Think he have enough there now, but if Dossena goes we'd not be shy of getting another LB I don't think

I haven't seen much of Ilunga in the air, I do agree that he often appears to be playing Rugby, little bastard was practically carrying the ball around at Anfield. But my point remains, weird looking head.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't rate Dosser, but Insua and Aurelio are quite good imo. 

If Ilunga gets injured we are screwed lul, he is our only left back, it'll be West Ham's John O Shea in Johnathan Spector at left back 

He puts his hands by his side then puts him at his face, where it always seems to his hands


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Insua's going to be really good, he's always in our top bracket of good players for the day when he starts. 

Aurelio has his bad days, but has been sensational in the second half of this season, and scored some clever and important goals. 

Best we've looked at LB in years, doesn't say alot, but we look safe there with Emmy hopefully occupying the place there for future years to come.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fabio is great to have around for when the big games come. Insua is still young and Rafa is right to blood him in slowly and develop him. Give it a year or two and he'll be one of the top Left Backs in the country without a doubt.


----------



## kurtsimonw (Mar 27, 2009)

Newcastle-Pompey earlier finished 0-0. Dull game, not many good chances at all - Crouch had about the only one - but happy at the result. With Villa's season pretty much over now, I'd be gutted if Newcastle stayed up, would be great to see this "big club" go down.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Back from a grat weekend in London, Shame about the fucking match though.

Players didnt look up for it at all, We need to get something out of the Man utd game on Saturday or were down. Cant wait for downing to fuck off if we go down or not he jsut looks like he cant be arsed all the time and also atleast when he does, Adam Johnson can show what he really can do.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

If Capell starts Downing again any time soon after the season he's had, I would really start to question the guys intelligence. Great manager, but makes some bellend-like decisions with the starting 11.


----------



## IWWROCKS (Mar 2, 2004)

We lack good left wingers unfortunately. Im thinking maybe Capello should play a formation a bit like Liverpools/Chelsea. Have one holding midfielder, probably Barry, with Gerrard and Lampard both advanced. One lone striker, with someone on the left and right of him. Obviously Walcott on the right, and maybe Rooney on the left as he enjoys that role for Man Utd. Then we just need to sort the striker. I'd like to see Agbonlahor given a chance.


----------



## kurtsimonw (Mar 27, 2009)

IWWROCKS said:


> I'd like to see Agbonlahor given a chance.


I'm a Villa season ticket holder and will usually back/defend my players, but he's been poor of late. Then again, being picked for England may give him the confidence knowing that the England boss still believes in him. Agree with everything else you said though.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

We should beat Boro' tomorrow despite them fighting for their lives. I hope that we don't field a really weak side because although we have a big game on Tuesday, we can't take this team for granted.

Rafael, Brown, Evans, Nani, Giggs, Scholes will probably be called up tomorrow which isn't that bad afterall.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

With Agbonlahor his peformances have to started drop since the average peformance vs Germany.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Vs. Boro

VDS
Rafael-Vidic-Evans-Evra
Park-Giggs-Scholes-Nani
Berbatov-Macheda

Argh, I can't even call the team for tomorrow, there are so many players that can step up and want to play. Rooney/Tevez/Anderson/Brown/Gibson/Welbeck/Ronaldo could all play a part. Gibson/Welbeck/Macheda never played for reserves last night so I think that they will get a call up, not sure.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

I think Foster might just get the nod, with VDS to get a bit of a rest (because it's such a struggle standing between goalposts for 90 minutes).

Could see Brown thrown in at the deep end tomorrow too. He played an hour or so for the reserves last week, didnt he?

As much as I'd like to see an Irishman succeed, I dont see any real future for Gibson at United. In the games I've seen him in, he's been lacklusture imo. I recall saying that for many years though about Fletcher, and he's been twice the player this season.

Macheda will probably get a start tomorrow, and I'd assume Tevez will be rejected for Berbatov in the second leg at Arsenal, so a full ninety for him tomorrow could be likely.

As poor as Boro have been this season, I see them picking up at least a draw tomorrow against a lacklusture United side, either depleted with six / seven changes, or with one eye on Tuesday.

Although, this season, I think I've had a .09% success rate on predictions. My bank balance can confirm that :$. Hopefully tomorrow is another of those all too familiar piss poor predictions.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Meh, I think Tevez would start on Tuesday, or is that what you were implying? He is such a role model to the team and we can't let him go. Brown played the full 90 I think last night, he could get the nod but I see Rafael snatching it. Fabio is injured so he won't play a part.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Such a role model? What moaning like a little **** to the press? Making Ronaldo look like a saint? I want the guy to stay, but I'm bored of his crap, some of it is justified, but quite a bit of it is way out of line, and he needs to shut the fuck up. 

Chances are the press have twisted some of the stuff he's said, but even so, he needs to give it a rest and perform on the pitch when he plays. He's had enough chances this season, I don't care what he says, he has, but he just hasn't delivered to the standard of last year nearly enough.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Middlesbrough:* Jones, McMahon, Wheater, Huth, Hoyte, O'Neil, Sanli, Bates, Downing, King, Aliadiere.
*Subs:* Turnbull, Digard, Emnes, Alves, Arca, Adam Johnson, Grounds.

*Man Utd:* Foster, O'Shea, Vidic, Evans, Evra, Park, Scholes, Giggs, Rooney, Berbatov, Macheda.
*Subs:* Kuszczak, Ronaldo, Anderson, Nani, Rafael Da Silva, Gibson, Tevez. 

Looks like Tevez will start midweek, but i hope to god United don't go easy on Boro and let them pick up any much needed points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very easy, would have liked some more goals, but at this stage of the season you just want the points.

Boro look down to me.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Middlesbrough are shite. I look forward to seeing them go down.

It was a very efficient performance from United and good to get some players a rest.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What a walk in the park that was.

It's unlikely, but if Newcastle could grab a draw with Liverpool, that'd be epic.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If i've ever come in here and slagged off Tristan i apologise, epic freekick


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Diego Tristan is a BEAST. Wish we'd got him back when he really was a beast. Was about 2001, but we eventually plumped for Anelka a year on, before choosing not to even buy him at the expense of El Hadji Diouf. 

Pity. 

Boro are terrible, United fully deserved the 3 points. Boro barely attacked properly, they have no idea, and they don't seem to catch on to the fact you can;t let the world fucking champions keep having unmarked shots from the edge of the box. They did the exact same thing at Old Trafford. Plebs. Don't like them, and they're a bogey team, so pleased to see them hopefully going down. No offence to Boro fans here, cos the ones I've come across have been pretty sound, I'm just sick of the sight of Boro.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

He came to us, and he was shocking, i mean, no one denies it. He "scored" a vital goal vs Stoke at home, where the ball essentially hit him. Scored a great goal vs Villa the deflected head and the freekick today was great, he beat Sorensen at the near post. He has some fantastic touches and great ball control but he does have his moments.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

3-0 to us great match for our young guns. Did not look like a penalty but oh well. Vela scored a nice goal as well. 

I hope Boro go down as well they have been terrible this season and give up far to easily.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

We are shite and deserve to go down.

Look forward to a weekend away to Blacpool next season.

On the upside though, we might actually win some games.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Such a role model? What moaning like a little **** to the press? Making Ronaldo look like a saint? I want the guy to stay, but I'm bored of his crap, some of it is justified, but quite a bit of it is way out of line, and he needs to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Chances are the press have twisted some of the stuff he's said, but even so, he needs to give it a rest and perform on the pitch when he plays. He's had enough chances this season, I don't care what he says, he has, but he just hasn't delivered to the standard of last year nearly enough.


Role Model - against Spurs. Maybe it wasn't solely him but he was the change that Fergie made and they went on a 5 goal spree. I agree he has moaned like fuck and has reiterated his point twice already which is annoying for any United fan. He has played over 40 games for United this season where that being starting or come on as a sub. When he come on with 35 minutes left he injected a bit of pace going forward but was a little clumsy on the ball. 

I can see Berba playing now on Tuesday just for that control he has around the box.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Does nobody care about football anymore


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd like to know what happened to Novus the Aussie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was never the same after he got banned, not sure if that's the reason he left or not, might have been.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I didn't even know he ever got banned.

I know nothing round these here parts.


----------



## kurtsimonw (Mar 27, 2009)

We beat Hull 1-0 tonight, goal from John Carew, which means the relegation picture stays pretty much the same. Should be a very interesting last few weeks! West Brom look all but gone, so any 2 from Boro, Newcastle, Hull and Sunderland look likely to join them. Hopefully Newcastle and Hull.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope Boro go down with Newcastle.

Hull can stay up and go next season tbh.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

at the rate it's going.. i can easily see Hull staying up without scoring a goal.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

They've got some stupid record, i think it's like 1 win in 19 games now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If Hull do survive, next year they will be close to what Derby were last season.

The Newcastle/Boro game is huge this weekend, and not just for them but everyone around them. A draw would be awesome and would pretty much give them too much to do. Hull could quite easily pick something up against Stoke at the KC and get clear of one of them, or maybe even both if it is a draw.

We play Pompey and both teams know a win would put them safe. Sunderland go to Bolton too and it's not a bad place to go despite their poor form. This is the definitive weekend now for the relegation battle with West Brom playing Wigan too, and i'm pretty sure all these teams are in the bottom half and playing each other.

We'll have a good idea of how things are going to end up come Monday night.


----------



## jdyas12345 (May 7, 2009)

Manchester United for the league 7 points will do it, come on united


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hull started off so well. WTF happened?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Hull started off so well. WTF happened?


Giovanni stopped playing well and other teams sussed how to beat them.


----------



## theo ni (Aug 14, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Hull started off so well. WTF happened?


:lmao

i remember when they high up the table around christmas time, everybody saying they are DEFINATELY safe & that they would be a premier league team next season.. aye like f**k

i think the players maybe started to become complacent & began to believe their own hype, but their element of suprise soon wore off & their lack of genuine quality was exposed as teams soon began to figure out how to play them

i think they will stay up as newcastle & middlesborough are dire at the minute. i predict a very tough season next year for hull city..


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I think Hull City's problems go all the way back to when Phil Brown decided to give his half-time teamtalk on the pitch after their dreadful first half display against Man City back in december. I too also think a lot of teams have figured them out.

Middlesboro are very poor and i reckon the third team to go down with Boro and West Brom will be between Hull or Newcastle.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Hull screwed up their system too, the midfield trio of Ashbee, Marney and Boateng with Geovanni in behind King and Cousin was working really well, and now they've totally altered the strike force and messed about with the midfield.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

We still have a chance to stay up, We just need to beat the Geordies on monday and weve pretty much sent them down. Cant see it happening though, bothh teams are fucking dire, it'll be a 0-0 scrappy as fuck game or someone i'll knick it 1-0. The game however wont be pleasing on the eye what so ever.

I think im propably just trying to be optimistic here though, my head at the moment is saying the bottom 3 now are the 3 going down. But to be perfectly honest we deserve it on our performances this season, o well its been a great 12 season run in the premier.


----------



## theo ni (Aug 14, 2008)

dav said:


> We still have a chance to stay up, We just need to beat the Geordies on monday and weve pretty much sent them down. Cant see it happening though, bothh teams are fucking dire, it'll be a 0-0 scrappy as fuck game or someone i'll knick it 1-0. The game however wont be pleasing on the eye what so ever.
> 
> I think im propably just trying to be optimistic here though, my head at the moment is saying the bottom 3 now are the 3 going down. But to be perfectly honest we deserve it on our performances this season, o well its been a great 12 season run in the premier.


do u think southgate will get the sack, resign or stay on?


----------



## instantclassic222 (May 4, 2009)

As an Everton fan I was hoping for a bit more today! Ah well bring on the Final!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

40 points now baby, we are safe!

"Cheer up Alan Shearer
Oh what can it mean to a. . . etc"

Well done Stoke too. They've defied the critics and done a great job this year, unlike Newcastle! :lmao

*EDIT:* To whoever said Gerrard is not as good as Lampard or Ronaldo. I hope you feel like a dick right now for that incredibly stupid comment.


----------



## instantclassic222 (May 4, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> To whoever said Gerrard is not as good as Lampard or Ronaldo. I hope you feel like a dick right now for that incredibly stupid comment.


In short yes! Better than Lampard....


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Meh, Gerrard rounded a keeper and put the ball in at a second attempt from a penalty he missed.

When you've got so many young players they will get found out eventually and it happened today. I don't get why Zola is still playing that tool Di Michele, he's been shite for 7/8 of the season and he might as well of started with Sears or Savio. Heck, Zola might as well have played.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Meh, Gerrard rounded a keeper and put the ball in at a second attempt from a penalty he missed.


:lmao Jesus Christ.

Excellent result today, 3-0 without breaking sweat really, we're doing all we can but its all eyes on the Manc derby tomorrow.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Torres made the first goal to be perfectly honest.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

The first goal was brilliant from Gerrard, even if you ignore the fact he's not a striker, it's great composure to go around a keeper who had a good game with such ease. There was still alot of work to do once Torres put him through, and that's not even mentioning that Gerrard had to make the run. Takes two to tango. The penalty was well saved, but it took some effort to get to the rebound first. 

Another 2 goals for him without playing well, it's very encouraging, in a week where alot of big players in big games played badly but didn't score (am looking at you Barcelona). 

3-0 at Upton Park is a superb result all things considered, and we never really got going. 

Very pleased to see Babel get his name on the team sheet, I had a feeling when he came on and went up front that he might score. 

Think Stanislas, Collison and Tomkins have a great future ahead of them, Sears needs to bulk up, and I was annoyed not to see some of Savio once the game was over as a contest. 

Boa Morte and Di Michele are worse than words can express. Di Michele single handedly proved why Gerrard's goal was good. That's how NOT to do it. The dive afterwards was hilarious. Silly bloke. 

COME ON MAN CITY, WIGAN AND ARSENAL. Probably over, the title race, but if they draw 2 games, or lose 1, then IT'S ON. 

Wigan and City have been appaling recently, they have to step up, and Arsenal...just watch lots of CL Highlights please lads, and tell Arshavin to make sure the hype he's been getting doesn't make him dissapear.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Stanislas tbh, he was great vs Sunderland and when he came on against West Bromich Albion, but I don't think he's ready yet. I thought it was the right decision to bring on Payne as he was been on the bench for long enough without getting a game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

KME said:


> Wigan and City have been appaling recently, they have to step up, and Arsenal...just watch lots of CL Highlights please lads, and tell Arshavin to make sure the hype he's been getting doesn't make him dissapear.


Wigan yeah, City no. City got a great result to go with a very good performance at Everton a couple of weeks ago having put in a lot of effort against Hamburg during the week. They did enough to beat us last week, but they're on the up. Because it's a derby too, anything can happen. They deserved to beat United there last year and could do again if they put in the effort they have been lately.

United will beat Wigan and should win their home games, but i wouldn't say it's a foregone conclusion. You'll beat West Brom next Saturday and condemn them to relegation. By then though it might be too late, but fingers crossed it goes to the wire.

To beat West Ham 3-0 away is a remarkable result considering how they've done under Zola and the real brains behind the operation in Steve Clarke. Chelsea & Man U edged out 1-0's there while Liverpool dominated. I guess West Ham missed a lot of big players, but it's seemed that way for the majority of the season. Coming back from Ewood, we heard the Hammers team read out and we thought it was wank. Boa Morte, Di Michele, Tristan and a host of unproven youngsters. For them to get where they are is astonishing, so credit to them and Liverpool for beating them so comfortably.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Our defence is normally quite strong, with either Tomkins or Collins with Upson, but we're desperately missing Scottie Parker :sad:


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

theo ni said:


> do u think southgate will get the sack, resign or stay on?


He'll stay on, Gibson wont sack him if we go down and to be honest theres no point. We'll need to keep the backroom stability if we stay up or go down.

Most of it is because we cant really afford anybody high profile, also theres rumours/concern going around that if we go down we might have to go into administration, i dont think its that bad, but i know were about 70 million in debt.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

dav said:


> He'll stay on, Gibson wont sack him if we go down and to be honest theres no point. We'll need to keep the backroom stability if we stay up or go down.
> 
> Most of it is because we cant really afford anybody high profile, also theres rumours/concern going around that if we go down we might have to go into administration, i dont think its that bad, but i know were about 70 million in debt.


Gibson's a legend. If more clubs took a leaf out of his book, they might not be in trouble, eg. Newcastle. There's a lot to be said for stability, and Gibson has done a great job of doing that at Boro. It's just a shame that some of the buys like Alves haven't worked out. It would be a travesty if Boro go down and Newcastle stay up.

Gibson = legend. Ashley = arsehole.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Carlos, fuck off.

Wouldn't surprise me if the moaning **** is wearing a City or Liverpool shirt next season. I'm just sick to death of his crying which for the most part is way out of line, the stuff in the press today just takes the piss on the day of one of the biggest games of the season. Looks like we've got another Heinze on our hands.

I'm quickly going off the guy, love watching him, but seriously its beyond a joke now his off the field antics. Gutted it's going so sour.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I just come in to release my anger too. Stop fucking moaning.

If he does fuck off to a rival club then the fans would turn on him. If he respects the team and his fans, he wouldn't go to a rival club. Better still, he has done nothing this season to justify his £30 million price tag, except for his wonder game at Fulham in the FA Cup. Okay, I still want the guy to stay at United, but you think Fergie likes all this shit? He could of picked him today you know and with all this shit he could of dropped him for Berba. He had a strong chance of playing against Barca too with Fletcher out and parking dropping into his role with Tevez taking Park's.

I love him, but he needs to shut the fuck up now. Thats the 3RD FUCKING TIME he has released his plea within the month or so. If he goes to Liverpool, well look out is what I can say. Prick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

God you've changed your tune


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't deal with this shit for the 3rd time especially when he said he want's still stay in England (Liverpool & Man City) He isn't respecting the club now. I dealt with it once, pissed off the second time but the third time is too much. 

I still expect Fergie to snatch him up, but not for £30 million though.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Have no fear ladies, we can't afford him. We're looking at the Silva's, Barry's, Levezzi's and Negredo's of the world right now, and I think Rafa certainly wants one of them. He won't have the funds for one plus Carlos Tevez I wouldn't think. 

Would be delighted if we got Tevez, I made it clear from the moment he became available from West Ham that I wanted him here, but I don't see it myself. City, though...They have the money, and he's not ruling it out.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I was just reading an article about Barry coming in as an £8m replacement for Xabi Alonso. It confuses the hell out of me why Rafa would even think about getting rid of Xabi unless there's something going on behind the scenes we're unaware of.

As for Tevez. I can understand why he's pissed off after starting the season behind Berbatov. He's not really had a chance to match what he did last season, but you're right about the moaning, he needs to keep his gob shut. Any hope he had of playing in the Champions League final has well and truly gone now.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Gibson's a legend. If more clubs took a leaf out of his book, they might not be in trouble, eg. Newcastle. There's a lot to be said for stability, and Gibson has done a great job of doing that at Boro. It's just a shame that some of the buys like Alves haven't worked out. It would be a travesty if Boro go down and Newcastle stay up.
> 
> Gibson = legend. Ashley = arsehole.


Damn, you really do hate us.

Anyway it's make or break tomorrow night, whoever loses is pretty much gone and a draw will help nobody.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Come. The. Fuck. On. City.

That is all.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Damn, you really do hate us.
> 
> Anyway it's make or break tomorrow night, whoever loses is pretty much gone and a draw will help nobody.


I can't stand what the club has become. Mike Ashley pretty much started it off by walking in and thinking he could make Newcastle one of the big boys just like that. It's the same reason i can't stand Chelsea & Man City.

Then he sacked Allardyce, and the fan's part in that was just as pathetic. Oh we want beautiful football, we don't care about results. Football's all about results at the end of the day. We're winning ugly to survive, but that's all that matters; we've done what whatever we've needed to to stay up and pick up points. We tried to play football under Ince and it didn't work. If you'd have stuck with Big Sam, there is no chance in hell you'd be where you are now.

The revolving door at Newcastle is laughable. In the time Gibson has been at Boro, they've had 3 managers in 15 years. Robson, McClaren & Southgate, and they've got to a Uefa Cup final and numerous cup finals, winning the Carling Cup in 2004. You've had 3 managers this season. It's a joke. The so called passionate fans are just as pathetic for hounding Sam out needlessly when you were more than safe in mid table, and for saying Newcastle don't deserve to go down because they're a big club. That's just utter bollocks. You deserve to stay up by getting the results on the pitch like Stoke have this season. Stoke's not a joke of a club run by a businessman who wears a football shirt in the board room who hires guys like Dennis Wise to compromise the manager's position. They're not a club whose fans think they have a divine right to be in the Premiership and are unable to see they're part of the problem.

I used to like Newcastle when Sir John Hall was there as they were a club you could respect. Now they're a luaghing stock who are getting what they deserve for the way the club has been run the last two years. The majority of the fans are blind to see their contribution, but their part is not as big as Mike Ashley's, nowhere near.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao No referee, that's not a sending off offence!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Game over. City are wank. 

Hate it.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Park and Vidic have been brillaint, Berba is doing well.

Got lucky with the first goal, lovely touch from Berba for the second.

Happy days.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Tevez celebration towards Mr Ferguson was arrogant, contemptuous and beyond the pale. Title's yours now Mancs.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> I can't stand what the club has become. Mike Ashley pretty much started it off by walking in and thinking he could make Newcastle one of the big boys just like that. It's the same reason i can't stand Chelsea & Man City.
> 
> Then he sacked Allardyce, and the fan's part in that was just as pathetic. Oh we want beautiful football, we don't care about results. Football's all about results at the end of the day. We're winning ugly to survive, but that's all that matters; we've done what whatever we've needed to to stay up and pick up points. We tried to play football under Ince and it didn't work. If you'd have stuck with Big Sam, there is no chance in hell you'd be where you are now.
> 
> ...


A good point well made, I'd agree with all of that.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

If Ronaldo (who just threw his toys out of the pram after being substitued there) and Tevez leave, I seriously cant wait to see how United will cope next season, especially with us becoming so strong and with it being unlikely we'll have to cope without Torres and Gerrard for large parts of the league campaign again.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Christ, Valeri Bojinov. I vaguely remember when he was a Serie A wonderkid. Must admit I thought City had sold him I've heard so little about him. 

Anyway, City had a poor first half and it was game over. They've done a bit better in the second half, but not really troubled United.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FUCK RONALDO FOR DOING THAT FUCKING DISGRACE GET OUT **** FUCK OFF TO MADRID YOU LITTLE PRICK


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

fucking disgrace.

So many people are gonna make a big deal out of this, so silly.

RAWK are calling Mickie.

How do you know Torres and Gerrard won't get injuried next season then?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree Drogba, get out RONALDO.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> So many people are gonna make a big deal out of this, so silly.


So Tevez didn't cup his ears in the direction of your manager and Ronaldo wasn't being a petulant little **** as per usual?  Just because the media and half the managers in the league pander to you doesn't mean eveyone does. Just out of interest, do you think Sky will ask Mr Ferguson what he thinks of the Tevez comments and transfer rumours?



> How do you know Torres and Gerrard won't get injuried next season then?


I said it was "unlikely" that they'd both be missing for large amounts of the season you beaut.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronaldo - Drogba - Tevez

Real strikeforce ftw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's REAL MADRID's striking line-up next season.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I was just reading an article about Barry coming in as an £8m replacement for Xabi Alonso. It confuses the hell out of me why Rafa would even think about getting rid of Xabi unless there's something going on behind the scenes we're unaware of.
> 
> As for Tevez. I can understand why he's pissed off after starting the season behind Berbatov. He's not really had a chance to match what he did last season, but you're right about the moaning, he needs to keep his gob shut. Any hope he had of playing in the Champions League final has well and truly gone now.


Rafa has said a number of times as of late that he wants to keep Xabi. He still wants Barry, but not at the expense of Xabi. Last summer, when Xabi had come off 2 average seasons in a row, he came close to doing it, but this is different. He's been out of this world this season, and won't be sold to accomodate Gareth Barry in my opinion. 

The way I see it, is Lucas will eventually start playing the Gerrard role more, with Barry coming in as extra padding in midfield when Mascherano and Alonso aren't playing together (which happens many times a season when you think about it, we see Lucas all the time, which is a result of their absence).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol @ Ronaldo. So Damn Childish. 

Good result for Man U. Now There gonna win the league without us kicking a ball again.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^^What's with your use of random capital letters?

Anyway Fergie better than give Ronaldo hell after that, what a ****.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ronaldo can be petulant, and Tevez can cup his ears all he wants. As long as they both keep scoring and we keep winning trophies.

The magic 18th is getting closer and closer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> ^^What's with your use of random capital letters?
> 
> Anyway Fergie better than give Ronaldo hell after that, what a ****.


:lmao why would he, Rooney does it all the time, and people hardly say boo about it. He wants to play, I fucking loved it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What an abysmal first half. Plenty of chances early, compounded with shoddy finishing.

Chelsea's finishing? Not so shoddy.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The magic 18th is getting closer and closer.


What a Manc thing to say


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What a shit match.

This club is just not good enough.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That was surreal. 

Very eery watching Chelsea go to the Emirates and wining 1-4 without playing well. 

Arsenal need midfielders and defenders. Could do with some more penetration, but I guess that's just them missing Arshavin.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Arsenal just don't have any fight or bottle whatsoever, cases in point the Champions League semi and today.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I cannot wait to hear all the rumors about players we could sign(who would help), but then end up with no one of significance.

Adebayor to AC Milan, please.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Buy Blaise Matuidi.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Get rid of Wenger, problem solved :side:


----------



## instantclassic222 (May 4, 2009)

Arsenal really are playing shit aren't they? Great finish from Anelka though!


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Wenger needs to accept that his philosophy of young kids is completely flawed. I didn't watch the game so MOTD 2 ftw.

Anywhoo Ronaldo is a fucking weener, but it made me laugh. Tevez as well as he played was a little arrogant with his celebration running up to Fergie with the fans chanting 'Fergie, Sign Him Up..'. The game was over by half time, especially in their players body language too. City were just not clinical enough. Berbatov was pretty solid but again lazy (then again that's how he plays so I need to accept it). 

As much as Tevez moans every report is fucked up and everyone contradicts one another. The press are taking us for a ride despite the fact that he will still probably leave.

Newcastle/Boro will probably be an awful game but looking foward to see who has the bollocks to go for it. If Newcastle lose tomorrow or Boro for that matter, they should fancy their chances next week whilst both at home against beatable teams. I think I'll predict West Brom/Boro/Hull to go down.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> ^^What's with your use of random capital letters?
> 
> Anyway Fergie better than give Ronaldo hell after that, what a ****.


Habit :$ 

What the hell is going on at arsenal right now. Chelsea didn't even perform well & they still ran straight through them. When is Wenger gonna wake up and see that while you do need youth players in your squad you also need experience which is something that Arsenal really lack.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

KME said:


> Buy Blaise Matuidi.


I don't know whether that's sarcasm about our youth policy, but i completely agree if you're being serious. He's the next great midfeilder in world football, would be a brilliant signing, would be cheap and has already said that he wants to come here.

Anyway, only watched the last 20 minutes, i didn' think we were too bad when i was watching, Bendtner actually played well, he's been a lot more useful to us then a lot of our "best players" this season. That match more or less defined our season, big, big changes need to be made. Replace good, ultra-talented footballer's who don't have an ounce of bottle or effort with good, ultra-talented players who do have bottle & effort.

Sell Adebayor and move Walcott up front needs to be the first move, then buy a quality winger. Sell "Captain Fantastic" as well, and bring in a Vieira type midfeilder, 2 big ball-winners who can play is what we need. His worshiper's will cry over it but fuck them, Wenger needs to be ruthless for once. Get rid of some dead-wood, take whatever we can get for Diaby. I like Sivestre but he's not as good as he used to be, so sell him. Some back-up for Sagna & Almunia would also be nice


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

If i was a manager, i'd like to see the sort of attitude where you get frustrated and angry at being taken off, it's called passion, and a lot of people are blurring lines between passion and petulance. Driving away 15 minutes after the end of the game can be seen as petulant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's he meant to do, spend hours at the ground, having a chat with the tea lady perhaps? The stuff about him fucking off quickly is most likely typical SSN bollocks anyway.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

kennedy=god said:


> I don't know whether that's sarcasm about our youth policy, but i completely agree if you're being serious. He's the next great midfeilder in world football, would be a brilliant signing, would be cheap and has already said that he wants to come here.
> 
> Anyway, only watched the last 20 minutes, i didn' think we were too bad when i was watching, Bendtner actually played well, he's been a lot more useful to us then a lot of our "best players" this season. That match more or less defined our season, big, big changes need to be made. Replace good, ultra-talented footballer's who don't have an ounce of bottle or effort with good, ultra-talented players who do have bottle & effort.
> 
> Sell Adebayor and move Walcott up front needs to be the first move, then buy a quality winger. Sell "Captain Fantastic" as well, and bring in a Vieira type midfeilder, 2 big ball-winners who can play is what we need. His worshiper's will cry over it but fuck them, Wenger needs to be ruthless for once. Get rid of some dead-wood, take whatever we can get for Diaby. I like Sivestre but he's not as good as he used to be, so sell him. Some back-up for Sagna & Almunia would also be nice


I was indeed serious. He's been really good this season, and last, can play the defensive role and also do this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc4sA5I892s

Young, french, linked with Arsenal for ages, and plays in the position they need, what more could Wenger ask for?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Wenger would probably prefer if nobody had heard of him before. But he does have serious potential and would definitley enhance Arsenal.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Depite his super-ness, I doubt many fans have heard of him. Reckon Wenger could sneak him in.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

True Role Model, but surely he realises if he storms out of the ground, he's making what he did inside the ground look even worse.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fair point, he will definitely be going to a side that is significantly better than St. Etienne anyway due to their probable relegation and he does fit the Arsenal criteria.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Word said:


> Better still, he has done nothing this season to justify his £30 million price tag


I somewhat disagree. He has saved Utd's arse numerous times with last minute wonder goals, not to mention his tremendous workrate all over the pitch. At times when Utd looked flat and uninspired he has lifted them. Any club would benefit from having Tevez on the pitch.

I can see where the guy is coming from, he wants to stay at Old Trafford and is putting in inspired performances, yet Utd dont seem to want him.

Then again, I can see it from Utd's perspective in not wanting to associate with his agent and the controversy surrounding Tevez's dodgy transfers.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I can only recollect him scoring important goals this season against Stoke & Porto. That alone isn't worth the £30 million. However, we only need to fork out the other £20 million and that _should_ be negotiable. I mean what other world class player could we pick up for £20 million and would fit straight into the squad? 

Utd should sign him up, but I think they love all this media hype. Anyway, I don't see Utd problem on waiting till the end of the season, it's the right thing to do. If they do want Tevez it won't be plain sailing. They will ask for an ex amount of money and Utd will want it lowered. Why have all that shit during the season?

Spurs joined the hunt today for Tevez and they said around £25 million. Uh? Bullshit report me thinks. Every Tevez saga you read doesn't add up. A lot of it is utter shite. And I bet his owner fucking loves it, cock.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's no real shock that United won't be signing him. It was said at the start of the season that United were wary of of the issues with his ownership. That was a big part in why they signed Berbatov, because they never intended to sign Tevez permanently. The fact Berbatov came in meant Tevez wasn't going to be given a lot of starts this year, and that's proved to be the case.

Had he been given more of a chance, i'm sure he'd have made more of a contribution than he has. Last season he was exceptional, and i don't believe that would have been any different this time around had Berbatov not been brought in.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Word said:


> I can only recollect him scoring important goals this season against Stoke & Porto. That alone isn't worth the £30 million. However, we only need to fork out the other £20 million and that _should_ be negotiable. I mean what other world class player could we pick up for £20 million and would fit straight into the squad?
> 
> Utd should sign him up, but I think they love all this media hype. Anyway, I don't see Utd problem on waiting till the end of the season, it's the right thing to do. If they do want Tevez it won't be plain sailing. They will ask for an ex amount of money and Utd will want it lowered. Why have all that shit during the season?
> 
> Spurs joined the hunt today for Tevez and they said around £25 million. Uh? Bullshit report me thinks. Every Tevez saga you read doesn't add up. A lot of it is utter shite. And I bet his owner fucking loves it, cock.


That Porto goal pretty much rescued your Champions League campaign, and if he hadnt scored against Stoke what state would the Premiership table be in right now? You can argue that he doesnt score enough, but his contribution to Utd's success this season is huge. Another great example of his impact was at the spurs game. 2-0 down, bring Tevez on and it all changed.

In my oppinion he has earned his place and his price tag moreso than Berbatov who has dissapointed.

I also doubt Spurs will buy Tevez. We need improvement in other areas.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure why Word's suddenly downplaying his on the field performance all of a sudden. I just want him to stop playing games in the media personally. I want him to be signed, it isn't 30mil so why that number is being mentioned is a little odd, maybe too much SSN for some people. 

But if he's not happy with his current position in the squad, signing for us isn't going to change that, he still won't be playing every game, just like Rooney/Ronaldo etc.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

booned said:


> That Porto goal pretty much rescued your Champions League campaign, and if he hadnt scored against Stoke what state would the Premiership table be in right now? You can argue that he doesnt score enough, but his contribution to Utd's success this season is huge. Another great example of his impact was at the spurs game. 2-0 down, bring Tevez on and it all changed.
> 
> In my oppinion he has earned his place and his price tag moreso than Berbatov who has dissapointed.
> 
> I also doubt Spurs will buy Tevez. We need improvement in other areas.


Not to mention that he has only just turned 25 whilst Berba is 28. 

I'm not downplaying the guy, I love him. I'm just sick of all his media shenanigans , especially when it's 3 times within a month that's all. Has has played either exactly the same amount of matches or there about this season than last season. He just want's consistency but at a club like United where they play around 60+ games a season, you need rotation. He could argue he hasn't played in the big games but Semi-Final FA Cup, Club Challenge, Semi-Final Champs League, Manchester Derby and maybe a few more.

I predict Tevez = stay.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The reason he's going to the Media is because he wants to stay at Man Utd and the Media is the main way for him to get his point across.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

well same happened for Xabi at the start of the season. But he had the crowd chanting his name during the pre-season (that too after having a very mediocre season) and he earned his spot after some terrific displays and he never went to media..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Just minutes away from the biggest game of the season so far, gutted I couldn't make it tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

And Newcastle win 3-1. I see Boro going down.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent win. Scappy and unlucky goal to concede but we bounced back very well and deserved the 3 points imo. Michael Owen was his usual ineffective self these days, i'd take Martins, Lovenkrands, Viduka and Carroll ahead of him as strikers.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Fair play Newcastle, your lads wanted it more.

Our teams full of lads that dont even fucking care, cant wait to get rid of most of em especially that overrated twat Downing.

Also get the big nosed fucking twat out, he hasnt got a fucking clue.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

dav said:


> Fair play Newcastle, your lads wanted it more.
> 
> *Our teams full of lads that dont even fucking care*, cant wait to get rid of most of em especially that overrated twat Downing.
> 
> Also get the big nosed fucking twat out, he hasnt got a fucking clue.


Ha, I was listening to the build up on SSN and some journo from up that way kept saying it was because Boro had more local lads in their team that they had the advantage.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah we have local lads, but we cant rely on a whole team of them to keep us up. The rest of the team know they wont be here if we go down, they dont care. Good bye to the lot of em especially that c*** Downing.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

A tenner on Downing going to Spurs in the Transfer window. They have been after him for years.


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Fulham!!! going well this season hoping for uefa cup spot after great escape last year


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

booned said:


> A tenner on Downing going to Spurs in the Transfer window. They have been after him for years.


i reckon liverpool will get him..


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol, good one that


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

If we buy Downing, I will offically lose faith in Rafa as to his ability to make signings which will win us the league. Downing is not one of those players, and we don't need him. We have Riera and Babel, that is more than good enough.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

Downing will go to Tottenham for about 10 Million, which will do Boro nicely. Riera's better than Downing so dont see why Liverpool need him. Either way Johnson's going to get is chance.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

oo tevez might go liverpool...if he does, him and torres upfront will be lethal


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Bruze said:


> oo tevez might go liverpool...if he does, him and torres upfront will be lethal


i wouldn't want him tbh. Our formation is already awesome. Kuyt will do all the donkey work (like Tevez doing), and i really can't see him scoring 20-25 goals every season like Torres or Gerrard.


----------



## † TPO † (Jun 17, 2008)

Tevez and Gerrard could just switch position throughout the match though. As much as I love Dirk for all the, as you so perfectly put it, "Donkey work" that he does Tevez against crap teams at Anfield where we've lacked cutting edge could be just what we need. The work rate with the little bit of skill and being able to take on his man.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Downing to Liverpool rumour is the one rumour that just doesn't die. 


Well that and Ronaldo's DREAM, obv.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Apparently, Ronaldo is off to Madrid for £71 million in the summer (Y) Yet another summer dominated by one man and will continue to till he actually goes there. Hmm, well see.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll believe Ronaldo is going to Madrid when I see it. Still the transfer speculation should be rather interesting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not going this summer, it's not even worth talking about.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's going to happen eventually, be it this summer, next summer or the summer after, before it does, the speculation will not rest and let's be honest, Ronaldo does not exactly make it crystal clear he wants to stay at Old Trafford, does he?

He brings it on himself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

But the future only god knows.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

There is no god, so there goes that theory.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

He has actually said a few times over the past months that he will stay. The media though get more money through a story of 'Ronaldo is going' than 'Ronalso is staying', obviously.

It's a load of shit though.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

apparently real madrid will offer 30million plus pepe and another player for ronaldo.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

30m + Pepe = 10 Million, so I hope the other player being added to the deal is valuable :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that's a terrible offer.

I'd rather have the money than Pepe.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont agree with black as a Liverpool kit, but that looks fucking class.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bruze said:


> apparently real madrid will offer 30million plus pepe and another player for ronaldo.


What the fuck have you been reading, a copy of The Sun from June 2008?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I dont know how they pieced that together...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

That is so epic


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

After such a shit morning with revision, this cheered me up...



Daily Mail said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic’s agent has claimed that Chelsea and Manchester United will not leave the striker alone.
> 
> The Inter Milan star's agent Mino Raiola said: 'Chelsea, Manchester United, Barcelona and Real Madrid are in constant contact with me.
> 
> 'They are the only teams capable of taking someone like Zlatan.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Sun said:


> *BLACKBURN boss Sam Allardyce has made a cheeky loan deal inquiry for Barcelona wonderkid Bojan Krkic.*
> 
> The Champions League finalists are hoping to get the Spanish Under-21 star fixed up with a club next season as boss Pep Guardiola does not believe he is ready to play regularly in the first team yet.
> 
> ...


I read that in the Star today, and it appears The Sun have caught on too. I'm confused as to how Bojan would fit in to our ugly, long ball style of play. I don't see it happening, but there's no harm in trying!

Plus, that Liverpool kit is class!


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL, Daily Star.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

What did make me laugh is that when Stramur take over West Ham they reckon we'll be Champions League in 4 years


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love Ibra, but he'd be bullied to fuck over here I would imagine. But in the long run he would prove alot of critics wrong who think he's shit.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Please please be our away kit but prob a goalie top.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Black kits are always class.

They looked great.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Dave Whelan said:


> "I think United are the heart and soul of football. Bobby (Charlton) is an ambassador and does a fantastic job for football," said Whelan.
> 
> "When you talk about the maestro (Ferguson) himself, he is just something different. He's probably the greatest manager that football has ever seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

1-0 wigan. Decent goal to be fair.

Fergie will have a word at half time, bring on tevez and they will win 3-1 or something.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Whelan and Bruce will have a word, it'll end up 1-5 don't worry.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good for Wigan to be leading at The half 

I still think Man U will come out & win in the second half. I hope not it will really open up the title race.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

My thoughts exactly Chain Gang Soldier. I hope it goes down to the last day or something.

A small part of me wants Liverpool to win it this year tbh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

With that second goal & last day finish isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Manchester United with the late goal in the 86' from Carrick.

Wigan almost made the race interesting. But for the time being, no one outside of Manchester gives a fuck.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

That my friends is why Manchester Utd _deserve_ to be Premier League Champions


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

_thats why we are champions_


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, just come back from the pub, pretty awesome game from a Manc point of view.

A few thoughts, Wigan looked very good tonight. They passed the ball pretty well in awful conditions. Players falling everywhere probably disrupted United rhythm at times, especially when it came to Ronaldo. The midfield were okay, they looked pretty vulnerable at times, but that's just my opinion from things. Ronaldo & Rooney weren't at their best tonight with their finishing but I'm not going to blame them.

Berbatov? Well, he held the ball up well around the box trying to put players into position. Was a bit unlucky at times but yeah, last two games been an improvement. I think United have won the title now, a draw would of made it interesting but Fergie would of settled for that. Lets win the title on our own turf for only the second time (Y) 99 win title at home & Champs League winners. 2009 can it be repeated?

Tevez, need I say more. Just heard there in talks for a permanent deal (according to 606) take that with a pinch of salt for now.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

That's why you're champions :faint:
:faint:
:faint:
:faint:
:faint::faint:
:faint::faint:
:faint::faint:
:faint::faint:
:faint::faint:
:faint::faint::faint:
:faint::faint::faint:
:faint::faint::faint::faint:
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
:faint:


^Im glad Liverpool don't think that way, unlike seemingly everyone else. Fuck all to be afraid of from them except their manager and his shithouse ways.

Can't wait until Tevez and Ronaldo fuck off, the whisky finally catches up on Mr Ferguson and his influence goes. No one goes from 4th to 1st, everyone who's won the Premier League has finished 2nd the year before winning it for the first time. We didn't have any title chasing experience or a settled side until now, but with Rafa and not Parry in charge of transfers and the progress we've made, I have ultra faith in Rafa to deliver in the transfer market and on the pitch. Roll on 09/10.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, calm down. I don't think that's aimed at me.

From a Liverpool I would be confident despite not winning anything this season (unless we fuck up) If you buy Villa & keep Alonso (who has shut up reports) with probably another world class midfielder, I would be scared as a United fan. Other than that, I am still confident we can do it next season too (Y)


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I called it.

How can you not want Tevez in your side. He probably saved your season right there.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> That's why you're champions :faint:
> :faint:
> :faint:
> :faint:
> ...


So next year is finally Liverpools year... 

I've heard that a few times ... one of these years, that grand prediction will come true. Sick of hearing it though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I've heard that a few times ... one of these years, that grand prediction will come true. Sick of hearing it though.


From who?


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Haha roll on 09/10. Funny.

And Liverpool don't think that way because you not champions, plus I was only taking the piss out of Chelsea...

Might have to wait a while for Tevez and Ronaldo to 'fuck off', Fergie just gave us all strong hope he will be here next season.

Anyway good luck next season. Its your year son.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Such a win tonight all things considered. That should be the league wrapped up, and I just hope we can get a point against Arsenal at the weekend to clinch it so that we can rest the lot against Hull.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Darren Fletch as captain vs Hull please.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> ^Im glad Liverpool don't think that way, unlike seemingly everyone else. Fuck all to be afraid of from them except their manager and his shithouse ways.
> 
> Can't wait until Tevez and Ronaldo fuck off, the whisky finally catches up on Mr Ferguson and his influence goes. No one goes from 4th to 1st, everyone who's won the Premier League has finished 2nd the year before winning it for the first time. We didn't have any title chasing experience or a settled side until now, but with Rafa and not Parry in charge of transfers and the progress we've made, I have ultra faith in Rafa to deliver in the transfer market and on the pitch. Roll on 09/10.


:lmao. Jesus christ.

Not a good performance, but they were resolute enough to clinch it today, I too hope that a point is gotten against Arsenal to wrap things up then and there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I do enjoy the fact United fans get brag about winning the Premiereship so many times when there was once a time you went longer than us at winning the title. Yes, it was not the Premiership, but once upon a time, you were the same as us, struggling to get that one title success. It'a amazing how things can change, you were once in the position of Liverpool are now, being without a top-tier title for years on end. What's the term, _"you only sing when you're winning?"_



btw, I'm not trying to discredit the achievements of the brilliant sides United have had over the past decade or more, just trying to put it into context.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

^ Correct, at least we won't have had to wait 26 years for our next one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You sure?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, I am. Things are looking very bright.

All 3 teams in the top 4 had a chance to take charge of the title, and at all stages all 3 teams bottled it. We were in a good position, we bottled, and had bad luck. Chelsea bottled. Man United bottled. We beat Man United, then they lost to Fulham. Ever since the luck you'd been getting (Villa, Tottenham), I just knew what was going to happen.

Not going to get into it to much, because I'll be classed as 'bitter', which I'm not, records are there to be equalled and broken, which they will, then we can overtake once again.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> You sure?


Yep, the Reds are coming up the hill.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> ^ Correct, at least we won't have had to wait 26 years for our next one.


That result last night really finished you off didn't it. More bitter than Lovejoy on 606 last week.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

_'Bitter'_ seems to be Manchester United fans favourite word. Funny that.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Lovejoy wasn't bitter, he was justifiably annoyed. Difference there.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Lovejoy even said last night he was feeling bitter.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Meh, he was bitter, but nobody really saw it as bitter ( i didn't) because about 90% of what he said about the game was correct.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lovejoy's awesome tho.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Yep, the Reds are coming up the hill.


I love how you bring every little sad phrase from RAWK here. 


THE RACE STILL ISNT OVER ANYWAYZ


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Lovejoy's awesome tho.


His laugh gets on my fucking nerves tho.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kenny McCormick said:


> Yeah, I am. Things are looking very bright.
> 
> All 3 teams in the top 4 had a chance to take charge of the title, and at all stages all 3 teams bottled it. We were in a good position, we bottled, and had bad luck. Chelsea bottled. Man United bottled. We beat Man United, then they lost to Fulham. *Ever since the luck you'd been getting (Villa, Tottenham), I just knew what was going to happen.*
> 
> Not going to get into it to much, because I'll be classed as 'bitter', which I'm not, records are there to be equalled and broken, which they will, then we can overtake once again.


Luck or the performances of CHAMPIONS? Liverpool have had as much luck as us, with things going their way, to deny that would be utterly foolish and quite laughable. It's almost seemed it was their destiny to win the title at times, it's just been one of those seasons for you lot in my eyes where you've had the sort of games that just made it seem that your season would end in a blaze of glory. That of course doesn't look all that likely now though, but it's not finished yet...

The way I've been hearing Liverpool fans talking, you would have though they had already won the title next season. Face it, you've improved this season, but us and Chelsea never really got going 100%, and I guess you could throw Arsenal in there as well. 

You never know next season, we might finally have that four horse race we're promised every summer.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

3 Horse race at best, Arsenal aren't good enough to be in the title race throughout the whole season with current squad.

Arsenal aren't expereinced enough to win the title, maybe 3 years from now.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

What's this obssesion with me and RAWK  It's a chant anyway..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just your posts are so typical of people on there, so over the top and child like. You didn't always post like it, it's quite strange.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

3Dee said:


> Lovejoy wasn't bitter, he was justifiably annoyed. Difference there.





3Dee said:


> Meh, he was bitter, but nobody really saw it as bitter ( i didn't) because about 90% of what he said about the game was correct.


He wasn't now he is 

Anyway he has to call the game right down the middle on 606 because thats what he has to do as his job, fair and impartial. I think everyone would of understood that. He can't go in favor of the Blues, he has to look at every game discussed as a neutral and way up both sides of the argument. If he was down the pub with his mates, he would of talked about it in a completely different manner.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool are definitely in with a shot next season, there's no doubt about that. They've done well to take the title race this far, and let's face it, they've never done that in the history of the Premier League. The closest i can remember is 96/97 when they lost at Wimbledon and Newcastle drew at West Ham with just a mathematical possbility of taking United to the wire.

They've grown this year, and i think Rafa's belief they can pose a threat is the most significant development. He's not rotating as he used to, and had they picked up more points from the home games against Fulham, West Ham & Stoke games, it could have been an exciting end to the season.

The fact United haven't been anywhere near their best this season and stand six points clear speaks volumes about them. "That's why we're champions" could hardly be any more appropiate. They've knuckled down and dragged out results when they didn't seem likely against Villa & Spurs for example. The hard fought 1-0, 2-1's that United have got where Liverpool didn't against the teams i mentioned earlier is the main reason they'll be deserved champions again this year. Call it luck if you want, but you make your own luck most of the time. Coming down from 2-0 down at half time to win 5-2 isn't luck. Coming back from 2-1 down with minutes to spare and scoring two including an injury time isn't lucky. If it was, Benayoun's goals against Fulham & Arsenal would surely have been classed in the same manner. It's a bit hypocritical to call United lucky when Liverpool have pulled points of the bag in the same fashion. The fact Liverpool took 6 points from both United & Chelsea yet failed to win the league is odd. I'm not sure that has ever happened before in a title race

If Liverpool start the season and keep near enough the same team with the same spirit they have shown for 2/3's of this season, then it will be very, very close. What's the saying? Never bet against United! It's hard not to agree with that.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Call it luck if you want, but you make your own luck most of the time. Coming down from 2-0 down at half time to win 5-2 isn't luck.


Excellent post apart from that above, from which I refer to this


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Liverpool are definitely in with a shot next season, there's no doubt about that. They've done well to take the title race this far, and let's face it, they've never done that in the history of the Premier League. The closest i can remember is 96/97 when they lost at Wimbledon and Newcastle drew at West Ham with just a mathematical possbility of taking United to the wire.
> 
> They've grown this year, and i think Rafa's belief they can pose a threat is the most significant development. *He's not rotating as he used to*, and had they picked up more points from the home games against Fulham, West Ham & Stoke games, it could have been an exciting end to the season.
> 
> ...


That's Liverpool's greatest problem though. They need to roatate, and when they do, it's not the same Liverpool. I know as a United fan I'm going to be a little biased but here we go:

When United rotate, they have Giggs, Scholes, Tevez, Park, Evans for example to fall back on. Whilst not sounding world class, there is no denying that they get the job done and Giggs whilst not a first team regular that much, he is still an inspiration to the team. When he isn't playing however, you have Ferdiand to fall back on motivating the team and taking the role up. If Neville wasn't dead for most of the season, I'm sure he would of been Captain for most of the games too. Not explained well at all, but you get what I mean.

Anyways, Liverpool need to rotate if they are going to win more than one trophy next season, better still, a trophy. The thing is though, they don't have many guys on the subs bench which can carry them through. Whether they should of let Keane go or not is a major talking point for another time, but they could of at least tried to make things work. If Liverpool bring in Villa & another superstar like Gerrard in the midfield then Liverpool will be more of a threat. Gerrard was injured this season because of how many games he plays. He is so important to the side that they don't seem to click as well without him. When Torress & Gerrard were out, the fire and inspiration wasn't there. I'm not denying they don't have world class on the pitch still (Kuyt, Mascherano, Carrager, Alonso), they just need that guy who will put his hand up and run the show whilst the big two are out. 

Now obviously some will disagree but yeah, just my opinion. Liverpool need to rotate because of how many games there are like every team does, they just need to bring a few more world class players to help them when they rotate. Look at Villa, were edging the Top 3 for crying out loud, but strength in depth has taken it's toll on them and the players are starting to lose concentration and fatigue.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

yet another season where they won (and will win) everything and we end the season empty handed again.. guess utd fans can sleep well now..


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

That's _not_ why they're champions. 

_We're_ why they're champions. 

Our mistakes when it was in our hands. Comes with inexperience of the title race. We've finished the season strong, and started it well. The dodgy Novembers need to end before the title comes home. We've gone from 4th, to probably second, only missing out on the second to last game of the season. That's pretty great progress, and can encourage a lot of hope for the future. 

I never thought this was our year, I firmly believe we have to fail in a title challenge to learn how to win one. I'm not going to be impatient, title's don't come overnight. 

Think of it this way, we mathematically couldn't even qualify automatically for the Champions League this time 5 years ago with a loss at Arsenal. Now, we've been the only team challenging United from the start. 

Summer signings will be crucial. If they lose Tevez, and we get some talented attacking players, I'd say things look good. Don't want Tevez though, anyone who's ever pandered to their fans is nothing to me. I'd make an exception for Diego Forlan. 

And the future? Well, Ferguson won't be round forever. Good luck replacing him, I can't think of any decent candidates at the moment. So I can't see why United fans would be cocky when the years without the title thing is mentioned.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Word said:


> That's Liverpool's greatest problem though. They need to roatate, and when they do, it's not the same Liverpool. I know as a United fan I'm going to be a little biased but here we go:
> 
> When United rotate, they have Giggs, Scholes, Tevez, Park, Evans for example to fall back on. Whilst not sounding world class, there is no denying that they get the job done and Giggs whilst not a first team regular that much, he is still an inspiration to the team. When he isn't playing however, you have Ferdiand to fall back on motivating the team and taking the role up. If Neville wasn't dead for most of the season, I'm sure he would of been Captain for most of the games too. Not explained well at all, but you get what I mean.
> 
> ...


That's very true.

When Liverpool are struggling, their bench usually consists of Lucas, Babel, N'Gog, El Zhar & Benayoun. To be fair, Benajoun has been pretty dependable lately & Babel has his moments, but the other three just aren't at the standard required to be involved in a championship race.

When you compare them to United's bench, it's scary! Strength in depth is massive, and Liverpool just don't have it. With that said though, they've given it a bloody good go this year without Torres & Gerrard for parts of the season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What we need is probably another right back, a right winger and another striker, then I'll be happy, paticulary if we get a good right back as we'd have one of the best Defence's we have had in a long-time. Hopefully the new signing/Carragher/Skrtl or Agger/Insua.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Word's post was good, but the bit about Dirk being World Class was a little odd :side:



KME said:


> That's _not_ why they're champions.
> 
> _We're_ why they're champions.


[insert 1000 laughing smilies here]


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Nige™;7245504 said:


> That's very true.
> 
> When Liverpool are struggling, their bench usually consists of Lucas, Babel, N'Gog, El Zhar & Benayoun. To be fair, Benajoun has been pretty dependable lately & Babel has his moments, but the other three just aren't at the standard required to be involved in a championship race.
> 
> When you compare them to United's bench, it's scary! Strength in depth is massive, and Liverpool just don't have it. With that said though, they've given it a bloody good go this year without Torres & Gerrard for parts of the season.


Oh my, I forgot about BennyYooon, he has scored some very important goals this season for Liverpool but is so ugly I can't call him world class. 



Role Model said:


> Word's post was good, but the bit about Dirk being World Class was a little odd :side:


I think he is a quality player for Liverpool, maybe not world class, but class nonetheless.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> When Liverpool are struggling, their bench usually consists of Lucas, Babel, N'Gog, El Zhar & Benayoun. To be fair, Benajoun has been pretty dependable lately & Babel has his moments, but the other three just aren't at the standard required to be involved in a championship race.
> 
> When you compare them to United's bench, it's scary! Strength in depth is massive, and Liverpool just don't have it. With that said though, they've given it a bloody good go this year without Torres & Gerrard for parts of the season.


Benayoun has been world class for us this season but I accept what you're saying (thanks for refraining from sarcasm too, unlike some of our "esteemed" posters )

All of that also comes with time mate, Mr Ferguson had a side who had all won titles with United when Rafa arrived at Anfield (including a £30 million defender, our transfer record even today is around £20/25 million depending on who you believe) whereas Rafa had to get rid of the dross known as Traore, Biscan and Diao amongst many others, notice only Gerrard and Carragher will be around next season from Benitez' inherited squad. 

Rafa's had to mould and build his own side from scratch, forsaking real quality for stop gap players as we had to take in the Champions League money and make profits on players (that's why I'll never agree with Bellamy or Gonzales being flops, they did a job and we sold them on for money that made us able to invest in Riera, Torres and whoever we'll see this summer).

Sometimes in this Sky generation people lose perspective, I predict no one on this forum will be able to name any manager in our time who could take the Liverpool of 2005 and make them European Champions, then steadily develop them into league challengers and European heavyweights (who no one wants to draw) despite backstabbing and nonsense going on behind the scenes.

I have complete faith so keep taking the piss saying "next year IS liverpool's year", because our players, managers and support will come back stronger from the pain of that shower equalling our title record (notice how we've won the League now this record comes into play?) and more hungry and focused than ever to bring the title back. We certainly have the manager, and it's looking like, with a few additions, the playing staff. 

Im confident the great times are coming back and that shite of "next year IS liverpool's year" is just going to be another redundant comment along with "Liverpool have never won the Champions League".

Can't wait for next season.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

KME said:


> And the future? Well, Ferguson won't be round forever. Good luck replacing him, I can't think of any decent candidates at the moment. So I can't see why United fans would be cocky when the years without the title thing is mentioned.


The phrase 'poison chalice' comes to mind when the topic of replacing Ferguson is brought up. Then again, Paisley replaced Shankly, Fagan replaced Paisley, and Dalglish took over from Fagan. There is hope for United, provided the right appointment is made, rather than someone in the mould of Souness.

As for the years of not winning the title, I'm enjoying it while it lasts, because it wont last forever. These last three years of success came as a shock to me, as I was preparing for a long wait before another league title. I'm possibly in the minority of United fans with that view, but I'll admit, this time three years ago, I didnt feel that the current crop could rise to the challenge. I'd pegged Ronaldo as nothing more than a show pony, Giggs as over-the-hill, Vidic as dodgy, Evra as lightweight, Fletcher as not good enough etc etc. United wont be on top forever, Liverpool will inevitably win the title again at some point, but should United fans fret over it right now?? I'm positive the vast majority of Liverpool fans will be just as cocky when their year finally arrives.

As for Liverpool being the reason United are champions?? I'd agree with that to a certain extent. They did the hard part, and beat United and Chelsea home and away. But at the same time, they have no one to blame but themselves; three scoreless draws against Stoke, Fulham and West Ham, seven (I think) home draws in total.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> The phrase 'poison chalice' comes to mind when the topic of replacing Ferguson is brought up. Then again, Paisley replaced Shankly, Fagan replaced Paisley, and Dalglish took over from Fagan. There is hope for United, provided the right appointment is made, rather than someone in the mould of Souness.


Too bad for you Mr Ferguson doesn't have the boot room system in place seeing as that's where all of those managers re from. Who would you suggest the "right appointment" is just out of interest?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

We won't have to worry about a manager for a good few years yet. I'm very confident about that.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Too bad for you Mr Ferguson doesn't have the boot room system in place seeing as that's where all of those managers re from. Who would you suggest the "right appointment" is just out of interest?


To be honest, I think given my comments (re. the United teams potential three years ago) in the previous post, my projection would'nt be worth giving. I personally wouldn't be keen on a United old boy taking the reigns, and I wouldnt fancy a foreigner. It might seem like the popular answer at the minute, but David Moyes would be as good as any to take over. He's proven to have staying power with Everton, and I'd much rather see a long term appointment made rather than a fly by night mercenary come in for a fat paycheck and fuck off after a few years. The likelihood of that happening I'd imagine would be slim, as unless Ferguson really does have input on his successor, I expect a big name foreign boss. And even if Moyes got the job, I'd heavily doubt he'd get the time to settle into the job.

Like I said though, my predictions over the years have been far from accurate.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> We won't have to worry about a manager for a good few years yet. I'm very confident about that.



Because....


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> Because....


This is probably Fergie best ever side, most of which are reasonably young. He loves his job to death and is still so passionate. Why should he consider quitting?


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> This is probably Fergie best ever side, most of which are reasonably young. He loves his job to death and is still so passionate. Why should he consider quitting?


He's old, his livers knackered and he would rather go out on a high point.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fergie won't stay for more than two or three years imo. He'll try and win the Premiership again after this season and once he does, will step down.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Talking about Fergie retiring seems silly and a little redundant, he'll go when he wants, this discussion has been going on for about 9 years now. Although it would be foolish to think he'll be at the helm for anymore than 3 years, given just common sense. But who knows.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I hate to use the word, but bitterness comes to mind regarding the last few pages.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're not allowed to use that word apparently, because apparently they're not bitter at all, apparently.



Apparently.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah because I'm sure your fans were not bitter when we were dominating football for years and years. No, of course not. We can go round and round like this but the United fans are the ones calling Liverpool fans bitter, biased and whatever else word comes to your minds.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Of course Utd fans were bitter then, who's saying otherwise? We're calling you bitter, because simply your posts reek of it, which is understandable, it's only natural.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Word's post was good, but the bit about Dirk being World Class was a little odd :side:
> 
> 
> 
> [insert 1000 laughing smilies here]


Seems ironic coming from you, someone who reminds me every day via MSN that "it was in your hands and you threw it away". You didn't get the better of us in either of our meetings, and we've been brilliant in the big games. _We've_ thrown it away because of _our_ poor form in smaller games at Anfield. 

You wouldn't be effectively champions right now if it wasn't for our poor form when you were at the Club Cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Although I see your point, the fact you're giving us so little credit is rather stupid. For as much as you threw it away, we deserve to be the position we're in.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

I'm not "not giving you credit" as such, I just think people are getting a bit carried away with "that's why they're champions". We've ground out results like that this season. The difference has purely been us with our same old problems, poor form in mid season. That's not really outstanding United quality pushing them to the title, it's us screwing up. The saddening part is we didn't even crumble under pressure. United weren't in the country, we had the top of the league to ourselves and just didn't take advantage. 

It works both ways, United's quality and our failings, but for me we'd be champions right now if not for our own failings during that important period.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> Although I see your point, the fact you're giving us so little credit is rather stupid. For as much as you threw it away, we deserve to be the position we're in.


Maybe, but you have not been the best side in the league by a long way as you were in the last 2 seasons so it's understandable us not "giving you as much credit" when we've seen how you can blow the league away rather than have us be on course for it but to drop silly points and enable you to take advantage.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd agree with that. I'd say we've been the best team this season, but we haven't played anywhere close to our best all season, which says quite abit when you look at the table. Obviously you and Chelsea have thrown plenty of silly points away, as have we, the situation could be much different.



> *Aston Villa captain Martin Laursen has called time on his playing career due to injury.*
> 
> The Danish defender, who has not played since January, has announced that he will be retiring from football with immediate effect.
> 
> ...


Gutted for the guy, when he was fit he was fantastic for Villa.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Totally agree on Martin Laursen. That's an almighty blow for Aston Villa.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Feel sorry for the guy, he's had a barren career injury wise.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry if i'm off topic.

I'm watching the game tonight. Hope United take the win, rather than draw. It's basically it for Liverpool. If they do happen to win, will the ceremony happen tonight?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know if they'll have the ceremony planned incase Fergie thinks its a bit early to do things like that considering they might not win although i fully expect them to.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

If not a win, a tie at LEAST.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Goddamit, a draw, not a tie.

Looking forward to watching us live tomorrow. Not looking forward to today, but what can you say? I've known United were winning the title since that Aston Villa result.


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a feeling Arsenal could score a suprise win today. Since the season is ending in two matches I think they really feel like screwing United today.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I have a feeling Arsenal could score a suprise win today. Since the season is ending in two matches I think they really feel like screwing United today.


Have you watched Arsenal recently?!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Richie said:


> If not a win, a tie at LEAST.


gtfo you fucking sheep fan. You have no idea about Football, go back to your AFL.

Come on Arsenal, but I really doubt it.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Richie said:


> If not a win, a tie at LEAST.


A *DRAW*, not a tie for fuck sake. Glory Hunter?

Pretty average game so far, although RVP should really have at least got that header on target from the arse-shavings cross.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope to get a win today, but Fulham have been very good this year and could easily outclass us.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

:hb *WE DID IT!*

The reaction when Tevez came off was really something.

Average game overall.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Never do it the easy way but who fucking cares, CHAMPIONS


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

:cheers:
Delighted. Pretty shaky game, but the point was all that mattered.

Too much to ask for four in a row?? :$

'Que Sera Sera...'

:happy:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

So glad I got home from work about 5 minutes before the end to see the place go mental. Fucking brilliant, I'm buzzing. They get sweeter and sweeter. 


btw hi ste and kme lolz :side:


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

That game sort of defined are season, not playing at are best but getting the job done.

Happy fucking days.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Am confident Tevez will be signed, what a reaction when his name was called.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

the match was that good but arsenal looked dominant but man utd got the point that mattered great to it happening at home ground as well


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Berbatov's reaction to the season - 'it was ok' :lmao


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I need to get a gif of Anderson marching right now :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronaldo 'doesn't know what the future holds, but is very happy here'. Can we have a big Ronaldo to Madrid thread for the summer plz. That way I can avoid it all.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, Tevez just scared the shit out of me.

Best.Interview.Ever


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Me too.

Ando and Ronaldo's interview was fucking brilliant!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

:lmao Ronaldo and Anderson in the dressing room was fucking great.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love Super, only came on for 1 min and was the highlight of the day.

Haha loved Ronaldo taking the piss saying you only got one touch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Berbatov's interview, SUPER's marching, SUPER and Ronaldo's SKY SPORTS interview and THE FUTURE NO ONE KNOWS were the highlights. So fucking good.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

My personal highlights of the afternoons celebrations would have to be Sir Alex's business like interview, and the sight of a 1994 poster at Anfield "Au Revoir Cantona and Man United ... come back when you've won 18"

Hello. :happy:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Congrats to ManUtd. The whores. :side:

Would be nice if Arsenal could do something next year...


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I liked '18 times, thats a fact'

lols. :side:

Crazy stuff at the bottom, will be an excellent last day.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm in love with Anderson.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm in love with Diomansy Kamara. What a day at the bottom. Next Sunday is going to be awesome!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully Liverpool bend over tomorrow and allow West Brom a win.



T-C said:


> I'm in love with Anderson.


He's quite simply fucking super.


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

FUCK FUCK FUCK.

Going down, but cant fault the effort today, and Tuncay's goal was Fucking awesome.

On the upside atleast it looks like the Geordies are coming down with us.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Always been in love with Tevez :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

To be termed 'super', don't you hgave to have the ability to do more than pass the ball and run? Don't you also need to actually score goals? How about United fans call him 'Potentially Super'? Seems a more accurate assumption


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nah, 'Super' is more fitting, even his marching is super.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

That is my desktop wallpaper at the moment, the march, and i'm not even a Man Utd supporter

He's that SUPER


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mint stuff, gotta admit, I've never been Tevez's biggest fan, but I really do hope we keep him after all. He's proven to be invaluable at lifting the team when we're looking lethargic and he's got the knack of scoring when the game looks over.

Bring on next season tbh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think everyone laughed at Anderson's antics. There's no doubt he's a good player, but super is going way too far. Let's face it, he's no Keith Andrews! 4 league goals to his name.

I am begging United to roll over next week and let Hull win to keep them up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A fun game is thinking what our team will be next week, still fancy our reserves reserves to put in a good performance though.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Those munters singing "You scouse bastards" as they are about to lift the title says it all really.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah cos Liverpool fans wouldn't be having a pop at United if they won the league would they?! Of course not.:no:


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

We like to support our own team tbh, in case you hadn't notice we never sing about that shower unless we play them.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

I prefered 'Merseyside are you watching'

Your an idiot if you dont expect some stick when we just won 18 titles.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why can't Liverpool fans be gracious in defeat, ever?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Yeah cos Liverpool fans wouldn't be having a pop at United if they won the league would they?! Of course not.


I know rit?



> Why can't Liverpool fans be gracious in defeat, ever?


I'm sure some are, just not certain ones on this forum...


----------



## † TPO † (Jun 17, 2008)

Renegade™;7250922 said:


> I know rit?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some are, just not certain ones on this forum...


Here's one for you. Congrats to United and especially to Fergie. If anyone deserved to equal the record and god forbid beat it then its Sir Alex. Liverpools lack of depth and creativity cost us dear this season and United took advantage. All credit to them and lets hope next seasons as exciting.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think it's set up a brilliant title race next year with both teams locked on 18 titles a piece. It's clear Fergie wants it, and you'd have to be a fool to bet against them. It promises to be the best race yet if Liverpool strengthen their squad. If they don't, i think we'll see the same scenes next year that we saw today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hopefully we'll have the forgotten hero Hargreaves back for next season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Credit to whoever created that :lmao

Congrats to Man Utd. This was a season where it seemed no one wanted to build a big lead and just kept throwing away every opportunity to do this. But in the end, I guess you had the most nerve to turn those games that could have been losses and draws in to wins.

I just hope we can challenge properly next season. Not really being involved in the race this season has sucked, tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Happy times.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hargreaves is not a hero, he's a waste of what ... 17mil?

I could have told you he was injury prone before he moved.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hargreaves is top class when he is fit, it's just getting him fit that is the problem. Hopefully after the year of rehab he will recover and not be another Saha.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Keep the internet pictures coming lads, it's not like you've just won a title and should be out celebrating


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyway, we didn't play well today and were obviously settling for the draw. Anxious last 20 minutes but we just held out. Kudos to Gunners. Despite us sucking, the players did their job and we came away with it. Can't say much more about the game tbh, because it was pretty dire.

In other games, shame for Shearer but that's football and looks like they will go down. If West Brom do it, it will be a fucking miracle. Bring on next Sunday but more importantly, Wednesday (Y) Now that's going to be an interesting decision for Fergie, line-up wise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's happening on Wednesday.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What's happening on Wednesday.


Um, a little thing called the Champions League Final, you might have heard of it. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So United please don't go and roll over for the Tigers next week, kthxbi.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Role Model said:


> What's happening on Wednesday.


Week Wednesday sorry.



Magsimus said:


> So United please don't go and roll over for the Tigers next week, kthxbi.


I think the young side that Fergie will put out will be to impress. I don't expect his young guns to roll over and die, they want to be in the team regularly next year.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

You've gotta love jealous and bitter scousers.

Well done to everyone at United, fully deserved. It's been a weird season though. 

We lost to Liverpool twice, Gerrard wins player of the year - yet we're Champions? It's madness. 

Oh, I love Anderson and Evra.

Bring on Barcelona.


----------



## theo ni (Aug 14, 2008)

i dont think utd never really hit top top form this season like they did the previous campaign when ronaldo etc were rampant. even during our best patch this season, when we kept the clean sheet record, we were scraping alot of 1-0's and alot of games this season we have been lucky to get the 3 points. 

next season, if we keep tevez & ronaldo and get brown & hargreaves back to full fitness i dont see why not a fourth league championship in a row can come back to old trafford. ferguson will be desperate to land the fa cup after being beat in the semi finals for the past 2 seasons, he has a point to prove there, & i dont think he will call it a day until he matches liverpools haul of european trophys which realistically can be achieved by utd over the next number of seasons if they keep this squad together. there are one of the best squads ever assembled imo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We don't need Tevez to win a fourth title in a row, I feel pretty confident saying that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We don't need Tevez to win a fourth title in a row, I feel pretty confident saying that.


You need Santa Cruz. £20m sounds acceptable to me. Scrap that, i'd snap your hand off for £10m.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

YOU CAN HAVE 50MIL


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I think this will be a good thing to see what people thought of the season, just write your picks in;

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Stephen Ireland

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Bendtner

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Robbie Keane (In Terms of his time at Liverpool)

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Robinho

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Glen Johnson (Long Range Volley)

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Spurs 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - David Moyes 

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Fulham

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Fellani


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Arshavin or Tevez

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Barton

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Scolari at Chelsea

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Gutierrez or Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Torres v Blackburn or Arshavins 2nd vs us

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - LFC 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Depends on who signs who but it would be interesting to see if Young and Agbonlahor can have good full seasons rather than good half seasons

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - R.Hodgson or Rafa

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Liverpool

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - James Beattie


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rafa needs to quit his jibber jabber, he's like an annoying kid who won't go away no matter how much you poke him in the eye and tell him you're better than him.



errr, yeah :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lol yeah right.. How about Fergie saying his team were the better team when they got their ass handed to us in the 4-1 defeat at OT???

Gracious? 

And it's nothing like "Knock them off the ******* perch" comment. They won the league, ok fair. Why you need compliments from the manager you hate most???


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh fun!

*1* - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - *Tim Cahill*

*2* - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - *Nabil El Zhar*

*3* - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - *Robbie Keane at Liverpool*

*4* - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - *Dimitar Berbatov*

*5* - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - *Carlton Cole vs Wigan (a)*

*6* - The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - *Liverpool 4 - 4 Arsenal*

*7* - The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - *Andriy Arshavin*

*8* - Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - *Tony Pulis* 

*9* - The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - *Blackburn*

*10* - The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - *James Beattie*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Arshavin

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Bendtner

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Scolari

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Feillani

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Carlton Cole (i'm sorry for bias, but the best team goal of the season)

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Zola & Clarke (4th from bottom to 9th, coulda finished 8th but injuries good job)

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Tottenham (hate to say it, but they've risen up sharpish)

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Arshavin


----------



## † TPO † (Jun 17, 2008)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Vidic

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Bramble

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Craig Gordon

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Torres vs Blackburn

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Walcott really starting to look like he could be special

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Tony Pulis. Bookies were paying out on stoke getting relegated 2 or 3 months into the season and he kept them up

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Chelsea. Lots of aging players so I expect a lot of cash to be spent revitalising the squad. 

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Fellaini


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Wayne Rooney

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Silvestre

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Robbie Keane 

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Arshavin's 2nd vs liverpool

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - David Moyes

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Wolves

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Arshavin


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Good Game. 

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Arshavin

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Gary Neville (and I support United...shhh)

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Nani

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - kieran richardson free kick safc v nufc

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Tony Pulis

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Arsenal (If there gaffer finds any money that is...)

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Fellaini


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Tevez

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Eboue

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Berbatov

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Machida against Villa

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Spurs 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Redknapp, Zola and Moyes

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Tottenham

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Arshavin


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Wilson Palacios

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Entire Newcaslte / Middlesbrough teams?

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Nani

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Macheda vs Villa

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Rodallega

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Roy Hodgson 

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Tottenham

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Arshavin

That was fun. Some more of those would be nice


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wolf Beast said:


> Some more of those would be nice


Ask and you shall receive.

*•* Favourite Moment of the Season: Ryan Nelsen's header against Wigan at Ewood.

*•* Funniest Moment of the Season: "Cheer Up Alan Shearer" ringing round Ewood during the Portsmouth game two weeks back.

*•* Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Liverpool vs Arsenal was great to watch and ahead of the Champions League 1/4 final with Chelsea.

*•* Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Blackburn's 3-0 loss at Wigan when Paul Ince needed a result. No effort whatsoever.

*•* Worst Signing of the Season: Robbie Fowler with Paul Ince a close second.

*•* Prick of the Season & Why: Cristiano Ronaldo. There's a few, but his theatrics and protests probably top everyone else's.

*•* Who would be your. . .

*a)* Player of the Year? Steven Gerrard

*b)* Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

*•* Who do you think was the best. . .

*a)* Goalkeeper? Mark Schwarzer

*b)* Defender? Nemanja Vidic

*c)* Midfielder? Steven Gerrard

*d)* Striker? Robbie Fowler Wayne Rooney

And just for a crack!

*•* Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Yes. That must be the clear scouse hate that i have and get red repped for. Unbelievable!

*•* Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Newcastle & Sunderland

*•* Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Middlesbrough & Hull

*•* Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Man United

*•* Who do you think will win the Champions League? Man United

*•* Who will win the FA Cup? Chelsea unfortunately. Moyes & his team deserve it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Andrey Arshavin

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Paul McShane

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Luka Modric

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Tevez (his projected fee)

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Macheda vs Villa

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Andrey Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Roy Hodgson 

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Tottenham

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Andrey Arshavin


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I cba to do it but my answer to everything is 'Alan Smith'


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Im bored as fuck so

• Favourite Moment of the Season: If its limited to one then: Rafa emptying the Mancs stadium after 70 minutes when we went 3-1 up, and 15 minutes later when it was 4-1 

• Funniest Moment of the Season: Mr Ferguson and Allardyce's collusion to try and assassinate Rafa's character, all it did was make them look like a pair of prize ****s

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): United or Chelsea away, both had me happy as larry

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: EVERY home draw, maybe Machedos goal and subsequent media bumming too

• Worst Signing of the Season: Keane 

• Prick of the Season & Why: Cristiano Ronaldo, Didier Drogba, Mr Ferguson, Joey Barton, John Terry... it could go on and on 

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? Xabi Alonso

b) Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? Mark Schwarzer or Pepe Reina

b) Defender? Nemanja Vidic

c) Midfielder? Frank Lampard

d) Striker? Gerrard (if you class him as a striker which I do) or Drogba

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Not really, timing could have been better but everything he said was true and possibly influenced a ref to be strong at Old Trafford for our match, shame it didn't last.

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Hull & Boro

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Newcastle & Hull

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Barca

• Who do you think will win the Champions League? Tough call, I reckon if Mr Ferguson tries to be "clever" as he always seems to Europe then Barca, but if they play their normal game then the mancs.

• Who will win the FA Cup? Chelsea hopefully


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

• Favourite Moment of the Season: Stanislas & Tomkins scoring vs Sunderland

• Funniest Moment of the Season: Paul Ince chants at Upton Park 

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Chelsea vs Liverpool CL 1/4 

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Tottenham doing the double once again over West Ham

• Worst Signing of the Season: David Di Michele.

• Prick of the Season & Why: Morten Gamst Pederesen, mainly the dive versus Arsenal

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? Steven Gerrard

b) Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? Mark Schwarzer

b) Defender? Nemanja Vidic

c) Midfielder? Cristiano Ronaldo

d) Striker? Anelka (may be a prick, but top scorer)

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Timing was horiffic, but what he was true

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Newcastle & Boro

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Middlesbrough & Newcastle

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Man Utd

• Who do you think will win the Champions League? Barcelona

• Who will win the FA Cup? Chelsea, i wuv Hiddink


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Arshavin

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Eboue

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Nani

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Macheda vs Villa

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - David Moyes & Roy Hodgson 

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Tottenham

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Arshavin

• Favourite Moment of the Season: Winning the league, again 

• Funniest Moment of the Season: Rafa's rant 

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Beating Spurs 5-2 and Chelsea beating Pool in the UCL 

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Liverpool winning at OT

• Worst Signing of the Season: David Di Michele.

• Prick of the Season & Why: Rafa for always whining, complaining and just being a bitter **** overall

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? Steven Gerrard

b) Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? Mark Schwarzer

b) Defender? Nemanja Vidic

c) Midfielder? Cristiano Ronaldo

d) Striker? Anelka

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? The timing was hilarious, and it didn't have the outcome on his team that he needed

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Newcastle & Boro

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Middlesbrough & Hull

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Man Utd

• Who do you think will win the Champions League? Man Utd

• Who will win the FA Cup? Chelsea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Steven Gerrard

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Alan Smith

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Nani

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Robinho

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Macheda against Villa

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - United 5-2 Spurs

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Berbatov

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Sir Alex

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - United Under 18's

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Arshavin

• Favourite Moment of the Season: #18

• Funniest Moment of the Season: Liverpool failing, again.

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Beating Spurs 5-2

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Liverpool winning at OT

• Worst Signing of the Season: Wayne Bridge

• Prick of the Season & Why: Benitez

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? Vidic

b) Young Player of the Year? Young

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? Van Der Sar

b) Defender? Vidic

c) Midfielder? Ronaldo

d) Striker? Rooney

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Yes, it was Keegan-esque, with everyone bar their own fans thinking he looked like a dick.

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Newcastle & Boro

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Middlesbrough & Newcastle

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Man Utd

• Who do you think will win the Champions League? Man Utd

• Who will win the FA Cup? Everton


It's good being biased :evil:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Arshavin

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Ronaldo, suprised he didn't go to Madrid. 

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Thought Anderson might score. 

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Macheda's Villa effort

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - United/Spurs

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Kaka, Messi, Sissoko (lol wut) when they sign for us in a swap deal for Manucho and Ronaldo's hair gel

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - SAF

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Everton

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - 

• Favourite Moment of the Season: Macheda's goal against Villa, the win over Arsenal in Europe, winning the league on a draw...

• Funniest Moment of the Season: Anderson/Ronaldo interview. Rafa in general.

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Beating Chelsea was good fun.

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Stevie Me kissing the camera at OT

• Worst Signing of the Season: I can't think of anyone to put here :side:

• Prick of the Season & Why: Benetiz, though more delusion than anything

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? Big Nemanja Vidic is in with a shout

b) Young Player of the Year? Myself.

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? VDS

b) Defender? O'SheaRioVidaEvra

c) Midfielder? RonaldoCarrickAndersonGiggs

d) Striker? RooneyTevez
:side:

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Not really, was a good laugh and made him look even more of a tard than he did before. 

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Newcastle, Boro

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Newcastle, Hull

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? United

• Who do you think will win the Champions League? United

• Who will win the FA Cup? Chelsea


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - *Wigan's Valencia
*
2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - *Bentley*

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to -* Deco *

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - *Berbatov*

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - *Bentley v Arsenal*

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - *Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal*

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - *Ashley Young*

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - *Rafa Benitez* (double over Chelsea and Mancs, 4th to 2nd, highest point total for us in the league, only 2 defeats, only unbeatean team at home, most goals scored, best team to watch, stood up against old man fergie when everyone else chickened)

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - *Arsenal* (wounded lions)

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - *Beattie*


. Favourite Moment of the Season: *Liverpool beating Mancs at OT 4-1*

• Funniest Moment of the Season:* "You should have stayed at tele" chants towards Shearer at Anfield*

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): *Liverpool 4 - Utd 1*

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: *Macheda goal against Villa*

• Worst Signing of the Season: *David Bentley*

• Prick of the Season & Why: *Mr.Ferguson for saying they were the better team after losing to liverpool 4-1 at OT*

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? *Stevie G*

b) Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? *Robert Green*

b) Defender? *Hangelaand*

c) Midfielder?* Xabi Alonso*

d) Striker? *Torres*

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? *NO.* They lost twice after that.. we only lost once and were in the race until the penultimate round of matches, and was abut time someone grew balls to stand up against old dude mr.ferguson. and it was awesome. i love Rafa

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? *Hull and Boro*

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? *Newcastle and Boro*

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? *Barcelona
*
• Who do you think will win the Champions League? *Barcelona*

• Who will win the FA Cup? *Chelsea... i hate everton. *


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Torres

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Collocini :no:

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Adebayor

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Macheda against Villa

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Roy Hodgson 

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Fulham 

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - James Beattie


. Favourite Moment of the Season: The whole "Cockney Mafia" thing was rather humourous. also the 3-0 win away at Pompey.

• Funniest Moment of the Season: Kinnear getting sent to the stand week after week...

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal. Epic.

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: losing 5-1 to liverpool 

• Worst Signing of the Season: Collocini

• Prick of the Season & Why: Joey Barton, explanation needed?

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? Anelka

b) Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? Van Der Sar

b) Defender? Vidic

c) Midfielder? Arshavin

d) Striker? Torres

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Not really.

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Sunderland and Boro

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Sunderland and Boro

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Barcelona

• Who do you think will win the Champions League? Barcelona

• Who will win the FA Cup? Chelsea


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

*•* Favourite Moment of the Season: Macheda scoring vs Villa.

*•* Funniest Moment of the Season: Rafa's rant. Fact.

*•* Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Manchester United vs Chelsea @ Old Trafford.

*•* Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Seeing Old Trafford 3/4 empty when 3-1 (followed by 4-1) down to Liverpool.

*•* Worst Signing of the Season: Mikael Silvestre. Surely he was sent on a mission?? Or is he really that bad??

*•* Prick of the Season & Why: Cristiano Ronaldo, closely followed by Rafa.

*•* Who would be your. . .

*a)* Player of the Year? Nemanja Vidic

*b)* Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

*•* Who do you think was the best. . .

*a)* Goalkeeper? Mark Schwarzer

*b)* Defender? Nemanja Vidic

*c)* Midfielder? Tim Cahill

*d)* Striker? Steven Gerrard.

And just for a crack!

*•* Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Yes. Fact.

*•* Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Newcastle & Middlesbrough

*•* Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Middlesbrough & Sunderland

*•* Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Man United

*•* Who do you think will win the Champions League? Not prepared to jinx anything.

*•* Who will win the FA Cup? Praying to god that Everton do the job.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Just to go back to liverpool pictures, this coming from a West Ham fan


----------



## The Black Abyss (Jan 14, 2004)

Vidic has a bigger penis then Skrtel.FACT

It was worth coming back after 3 years to post this I swur


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Sami's final game for us on sunday.. damn.. absolute hero and legend for us. If he gets the willem treatment at anfield on sunday, i will get extremely emotional.

all the best sami..


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Effectively this years with a black chevron and red stripe on shorts. Will grow on me but Nike's shirts get duller and duller.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Effectively this years with a black chevron and red stripe on shorts. Will grow on me but Nike's shirts get duller and duller.


Yeah, that will grow on me. I kinda like it though, somehow.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Why would you want a red Manchester Utd shirt with the black chevron on it? 

That is poor for Nike's standards imo


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Lampard

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Alves

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Pavlyuchenko

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - Berbatov

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Federico Macheda

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Tottenham 4-4 Arsenal

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Andrei Arshavin

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Gianfranco Zola

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - West Ham United

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Andrei Arshavin


. Favourite Moment of the Season: Macheda comes off the bench to score a last minute winner

• Funniest Moment of the Season: Benitez "mind games"

• Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal. Epic.

• Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Man U owning Spurs after poor reffing

• Worst Signing of the Season: Fabrizio Collocini

• Prick of the Season & Why: Rafa Benitez because of his cringeworthy rants

• Who would be your. . .

a) Player of the Year? Frank Lampard

b) Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland

• Who do you think was the best. . .

a) Goalkeeper? Rob Green

b) Defender? Vidic

c) Midfielder? Lampard

d) Striker? Anelka

And just for a crack!

• Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? Yes

• Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Newcastle and Sunderland

• Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Hull and Boro

• Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Barcelona

• Who do you think will win the Champions League? Barcelona

• Who will win the FA Cup? Chelsea


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

So its the Mexico kit from the World Cup but red and black? So glad we're with Adidas for so many reasons.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - Andrei Arshavin.

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - Alan Smith.

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - Deco.

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - David Bentley.

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - Fernando Torres vs Blackburn Rovers.

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal.

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - Luka Modric.

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - Roy Hodgson.

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - Blackburn Rovers (and West Ham United).

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - Abdoulaye Faye.

*•* Favourite Moment of the Season: Probably the first game of the season. I believed we would be able to do something big this season, but was silly to base that on one game.

*•* Funniest Moment of the Season: Rafa's rant. Made great TV.

*•* Favourite Game (Personal not Best Game): Chelsea 4-4 Liverpool.

*•* Most Irritating Moment of the Season: Gerard Pique's blatant handball going unpunished. I knew from then that we weren't progressing to the Final.

*•* Worst Signing of the Season: Deco.

*•* Prick of the Season & Why: Don't really know who to say, so won't say anyone.

*•* Who would be your. . .

*a)* Player of the Year? Steven Gerrard.

*b)* Young Player of the Year? Stephen Ireland.

*•* Who do you think was the best. . .

*a)* Goalkeeper? Mark Schwarzer.

*b)* Defender? Nemanja Vidic.

*c)* Midfielder? Frank Lampard.

*d)* Striker? Nicolas Anelka.

And just for a crack!

*•* Did Rafa Benitez make a mistake in attacking Sir Alex Ferguson at the scripted press conference? I think it's made out to be bigger than it was. It was funny as hell and I enjoyed it, so I'm happy he done it.

*•* Who would you like to see relegated on the last day with West Brom? Middlesbrough and Hull City.

*•* Who do you think will be relegated with Albion? Middlesbrough & Newcastle United.

*•* Who would you like to win the Champions League Final? Barcelona.

*•* Who do you think will win the Champions League? Manchester United.

*•* Who will win the FA Cup? I believe we (Chelsea) will win it.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

:lmao Rafa's conference being called a "rant", look up the meaning of the word "rant" before calling it as such, lazy buggers!


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Have yet to like a Nike Manchester United home shirt.

This seasons white away shirt, and last seasons black shirt aside, some very poor efforts from Nike over the years for us imo.

Still buying it though, so why the fuck should Nike care what rubbish they trot us for us


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You actually like this years white away shirt? Think you might be the only one :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The white one is poo. I like the blue one though. The new home shirt for next year looks pretty to be pretty lazy work by Nike. They could have least done a bit more than add a black chevron and a stripe for the shorts. United fans might as well paint them on to their current shirts.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> The white one is poo. I like the blue one though. The new home shirt for next year looks pretty to be pretty lazy work by Nike. They could have least done a bit more than add a black chevron and a stripe for the shorts. United fans might as well paint them on to their current shirts.


Don't forget the Black collar, Oh My~!

They should of kept the same home jersey & made the away jersey white with a red chevron like VDS is wearing. They will be with a new sponsor next season anyway, so spending £40+ for a jersey for only a year isn't tempting.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

At least you'll have an away kit that isn't the same colour as your home shirt. Rovers' away kit next year is white! That's just stupid. Well done Umbro.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.wiganlatics.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10429~1664171,00.html

:lmao Good lord, I thought Wigan had a good season...


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

o my 

Wish Umbro would hurry up and release the WHU kit tbh, might display it on Sunday but i doubt it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The white kit grew on me, but only after I bought it off jomzajung :side:


----------



## The Black Abyss (Jan 14, 2004)

So we might be seeing this line up against Hull:

Kuzzkack
Fabio Rio Brown G.Neville
Nani Gibson Fletcher Tosic
Welbeck Macheda

Definitely good enough to beat Hull, I am eager to see Tosic perform and I really hope Nani puts in a good performance because despite all the shit he's taken this season I think he has great raw talent and will succeed. Always a pleasure to see Kiko as well even if he never scores a goal again he's a United legend


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

How much was it? £8?


----------



## The Black Abyss (Jan 14, 2004)

Who? Kuzchack


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The shirt on Jomazajung 

Kuzchack < Foster, Foster prob woulda played if he was fit.


----------



## RictorFlair (May 23, 2009)

United are still going to thrash Hull but Newcastle need at least a draw either way which they'll never get away at Aston Villa


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> http://www.wiganlatics.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10429~1664171,00.html
> 
> :lmao Good lord, I thought Wigan had a good season...


Titus has been awesome this season and fully deserved his awards.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Looks like Newcatsle & Middlesborugh are gonna go down then.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Goodbye Boro you won't be missed, Newcastle have decent fans but the club is run terribly and relegation may be what they need in terms of a restructuring.

Happy for Fulham in Europe aswell, like them.

Best points tally for Liverpool since we last won the league, Sami Hyppia a living legend and not a bad signing for £2.5 million. Summer signings should be interesting and I for one can't wait for next season already.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Gutted, but i'm confident we'll bounce back. Not the end of the world. Believe it or not the championship can be a fun league, plus we have some excellent youngsters that actually have passion and desire, unlike the majority of the players on the pitch today and all 3 subsitutes that came on.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Shearer has to stay i cant believe we are down, we are not good enough. We need to start again with new players.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe Newcastle might turn out like Leeds? Sounds very familiar to their story, relegated, losing their best players, and now they're in L1. Good for the Championship for Newcastle, as well as Middlesborough, to be there, I hope 'Boro bounce back but Newcastle just annoy me so I hope they're not back in the League for a while. They brought it upon themselves.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What an anti-climax, all four teams losing. Feel bad for Newcastle, hope they finally get their shit in gear now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck me Darron Gibson knows how to score a goal.

He's improving, quite a bit this season, which is good to see. Lee Martin played fairly well too and good to see the Godly Wes Brown back.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Couldn't have ended better.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn, what a way for Newcastle to be relegated, by an own goal. Still, like most people have said, this is a good opportunity for them to really have a big restructuring at the club. Anyways, glad that Villa had a high at the end of the season, but I wish it could have been higher. Oh well, better luck next season.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

i'm in tears..

true legend.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Survival Sunday~! Ended up being fucking boring. Watched the United game and Hull never looked like scoring against a bunch of kids. Kuzack (sp) was clueless at times, never knowing when to collect the ball and was content in staying on his line all day long, ****. I didn't really pay a huge amount of attention of future talent but Gibson goal was wonderful and he did try it again only to end up in row z. The two young strikers were okay, but still inexperienced in making the wrong decisions and were going bossed about off the ball at times. They are still extremely young and I hope that they get their time in a few years. Wanted to see that Tosiac start but he didn't get much time at all. Oh Well, bring on the transfer window~!

Boro, Newcastle, West Brom probably deserved to go out throughout the 38 games as they were pretty woeful throughout. Hull were extremely lucky but in a way deserved to stay up after a wonderful first half of the season. They then bottled it and teams caught up with them quick & fast to quickly know consistency is a main priority in staying up.

Enjoyed the season, a lot of ups and downs. The bottom half was extremely close for about 30 odd games but then a few teams started breaking away. It was good to see Liverpool compete again but sadly Arsenal & Chelsea slipped away right from the off. Hopefully the top 4 can really battle it out next season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I blame Sky, if they hype it enough, it's pretty much a sure thing that it'll suck.....


hello cl final on wednesday :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to enjoy not seeing Newcastle around in the PL next season. Same old poor structuring and instability every year - and it looks as if it'll be fixed next season. Sucks for Middlesbrough, Gareth is a great chap, and it looks like they'll struggle to get out. Ah well, two more big teams for Argyle to play next season!


----------



## dav (Nov 13, 2006)

hmmm, shit fucking day. Pretty sure we'll bounce straight back though we have some great kids at the club. Just cant believe we might have to put up with downing till fucking January, hope he gets better fast and fucks off to Spurs or Villa or whoever the fuck will have him. he wont be missed one bit.

Well atleast Newcastle got relegated aswell, sort of softens the blow. Well not really.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^You must have seen it coming at the start of the day, no?

Anyway this could be a blessing in disguise for us(Newcastle) in going down. It will give us a chance to properly rebuild and get rid of the dead weight. Also some of our promising youngsters should get a chance to play if some of the big names leave e.g Krul, Carroll, Edgar, Kadar(although I believe he broke his leg not long ago). Point is this isn't the end of the world and I for one will enjoy next season.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Gutted, but i'm confident we'll bounce back. Not the end of the world. Believe it or not the championship can be a fun league, plus we have some excellent youngsters that actually have passion and desire, unlike the majority of the players on the pitch today and all 3 subsitutes that came on.


I would be worried if I was a Newcastle fan. They have lost out on £50 million pounds and won't be able to pay for a lot of their players wages. I can see nearly all of their starting line up leave, which is worrying. You say you have some excellent youngsters but I have only seen that Caroll? Your going to need a lot more than passion and desire to get out of the Championship. Every team next season will want to bully Newcastle like a bitch and boss them about. I can see them spending 2 season there. You need to get rid of Ashley and start all over again with consistency.

Oh yeah once Newcastle fans realise Shearer & Keegan aren't the right managers for the club out of their deluded head, then you might be going somewhere.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

> I can see nearly all of their starting line up leave, *which is worrying*.


It really isn't. Couple the fact that they're shite with the decrease in wage demands and Newcastle will be a healthier club for it on and off the pitch.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah all of our starting lineup is basically overrated shite, with a couple of exeptions (Harper, Duff, Viduka, Martins). Ironic that one of our best players was unlucky enough to score the own goal.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Yeah all of our starting lineup is basically overrated shite, with a couple of exeptions (Harper, Duff, Viduka, Martins). Ironic that one of our best players was unlucky enough to score the own goal.


Steven Taylor is are best defender i dont think he is overrated, Coloccini he is overrated. Bassong with Taylor is our best defender he will go, Duff could stay Martins will go.

I could see players like Lovenkrands, Viduka staying. We need a striker with pace.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah at least Taylor gives 110% every game. I don't rate Coloccini at all, hope to see him go. 

Would love to see Viduka stay, he would be a huge asset in the Championship.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I luv Mickie James said:


> It really isn't. Couple the fact that they're shite with the decrease in wage demands and Newcastle will be a healthier club for it on and off the pitch.


Starting from scratch is hard, especially when most of the team next year wouldn't of even smelt a first team place. It's going to be a very hard year.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah Viduka could be big in the championship but i still think we need a striker with pace. Martins will go he was the only one with pace, we could get some money for Coloccini.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

If Viduka stays = major boost. Could be a good ambassador for the young ones and thats exactly what you need, young & experienced. I'm so sorry but Coloccini has been terrible this season, he will want to go though. Won't get more than £8 for him.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Viduka is going back to Oz so none of him next year.

Owen's gonna go, i'd be surprised if Martins was still there tbh.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Championship looks like being a decent league next year, but there's no way Newcastle or Boro fans should get over confident. It's a damn hard league to get out of. Boro are in better shape i believe as Newcastle need an overhaul all the way through the club like The Messiah said after the game.

Good season with an anti climax at the end of it, but bring on next year. Hopefully we can get some Burnley fans in this thread next season!


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

S****horpe vs Newcastle = win 

I want Sheff Utd to win tomorrow so that we can beat them senseless


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If that boring shit team win tomorrow I won't be best pleased. Hopefully Eagles leads Burnley to victory.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

WIN

Just glad Colin Wanker's still not in charge.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If that boring shit team win tomorrow I won't be best pleased. Hopefully Eagles leads Burnley to victory.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*3Dee:* :lmao
Awesome!

All my dreams would come true if Burnley were promoted. Since going to Ewood for the first time over 17 years ago, the rivalry with Burnley was driven in to me, and we've only been in the same league as them for just 1 season. We've only had them in the cup once but got a replay to do them over at Ewood. We need to play them again, and to play them in the top flight while Newcastle are playing that at huge ground in Scun-thorpe would be awesome.

For one day only, c'mon Dingles!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I luv Mickie James said:


>


It's a very fair point.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd hit it.

Just sayin'


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at that Eagles picture. Is Viduka leaving confirmed?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

They were talking about it on Setanta during the Boro game, its been said elsewhere as well.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck. That is all.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Titus Bramble must be laughing his ass off right now.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^By the sounds of things he's not the only one.


----------



## Mr. Jericho (Jun 30, 2008)

Just my two pennies.

I'm a Fulham fan :]

I don't have any sympathetic feelings for those geordies.

I'm done.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

K, good for you then.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Glad Newcastle went down.

They need to wake up to themselves, and rebuild. 

Would of preferred Hull to go down, and West Brom in the PL, as I actually don't mind them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shame Newcastle went down but this is there chance to rebuild their squad. 

Lets see if they end up going the same way as Leeds.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone watching Burnley/Sheffield Utd?

Good game, good atmosphere, so glad Burnley are up 1-0


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Cracking goal too. Really pulling for Burnley to win. It's always nice to see someone different win promotion to the Premier League.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I really hope Burnley win, just so we don't have to play them next year. They are pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FUCK OFF THE BLADES

EAGLES IS COMING HOME 
HES COMING HOME
HES COMING
EAGLES IS COMING HOME


----------



## Deathwish5555 (Sep 8, 2008)

Even though West Brom went down as well I'd still like to say.
Have that you geordie ****s!

Despise Newcastle and there oh so amazing support, will be laughing when they go into administration.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats another set of claret and blue for the blades to sue


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

SUPER EAGLES FC made it. Congrats to them, they played very well not just in that match, but for the majority of their season.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

That'll do, I even bought a Burnley shirt for the occasion, didn't go down too well in the pub we watched it in about 300 yards from Bumhole Lane.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Delighted Burnley won
i never liked sheffield utd


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Newcastle United 

About as much chance of staying up as an erection in Susan Boyle’s bedroom


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^^Seeing as we're already down that joke doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Its good that Duff is staying how many more of them will stay?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Shows how much Duff has fallen since his injury. Like 4 years ago he was a regular left winger for Chelsea winning the premier ship, now he will be playing in the championship.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember how much the papers laughed at us for buying Evra over Duff


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

I really feel sorry for Newcastle....


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Medo said:


> I really feel sorry for Newcastle....


Thanks but you shouldnt really because this has been coming we have been awful for so long. It is devastating that we are relegated but i think we will go right back up.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't feel sorry for Newcastle. Boring team, boring fans, boring manager and a 'we're too big to go down' attitude. One of the best things to happen in terms of relegation since Leeds went down.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Completely agree with Enigma tbh


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

You can call us a lot of things but I don't believe "boring" is one of them.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

King Of The Game said:


> Thanks but you shouldnt really because this has been coming we have been awful for so long. It is devastating that we are relegated but i think we will go right back up.


No chance. The club will be rebuilt from top to bottom, and it needs to be. Boro and West Brom don't need to do much, and they actually have a manager and not someone who gets worshipped for winning 1 game in 8 and taking them down. This is the exact problem a lot of Newcastle fans have. . . delusion. If you think the Championship will be easy, think again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A question to you Nige: From some of your posts and signatures, it seems as though you dislke Alan Shearer very much. But being a Blackburn Rovers fan, I would have thought that you would like Shearer a hell of a lot, as his partnership with Sutton is one of the main reasons why you lifted the league in 1994-95.

So the question is simply; why so much disdain towards Shearer?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's not that i dislike Shearer, it's the fact Newcastle fans call him the Messiah when his managerial record is so poor. It's a crack at Newcastle, not Shearer. I'll always be grateful to what he did for us, but the disdain as you put it is firmly aimed at the laughing stock Newcastle have become and not Big Al.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Boring is very much one of the things you can call Newcastle.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Newcastle games were always a guaranteed 3 points though, so thats a bit annoying.

Edit - except this season :side:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

T'was pretty markworthy for Bellend to score against them at St James Park 

Enigma, please, that signature, i will rival it, with a West Ham goal vs Manchester United


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> It's not that i dislike Shearer, it's the fact Newcastle fans call him the Messiah when his managerial record is so poor. It's a crack at Newcastle, not Shearer. I'll always be grateful to what he did for us, but the disdain as you put it is firmly aimed at the laughing stock Newcastle have become and not Big Al.


Cool. Thanks for clearing that up.

I just always found it a little strange, but after your answer I understand.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

1-0 Everton. Louis Saha has now got the fastest ever FA Cup goal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pleased for Louis 'made of glass' Saha.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

1-1, get in.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

great start for everton with goal in first minute but chelsea have got goal back and now its 1-1 should be a interesting game


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

won't be interesting if Chelsea keep going keeper to the backs, back to the keeper and then back to the backs etc etc and then just decide to pump it long 8*D

*edit:* 2-1 chelsea :\


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Should have been 3-1.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Chelsea has stepped it up and Everton hasn't gone with them. Game has opened up since the goal now that Everton know that they better get that goal soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alright match, certainly the best final for a few years, but then that's not really saying much.


----------



## I luv Mickie James (Apr 4, 2006)

I feel a wee bit dirty, but well in Chelsea

Also, Kofi Annan :lmao


----------



## M-V-P (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought the game was pretty poor to be honest, infact the entire competition wasnt exactly great. The FA Cup has really gone downhill in the last couple of years. Id say the Carling Cup has tended to produce the more entertaining games in recent times.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Ifithadnthavebeenferthembeingshite...

Easy win for Chelsea, great goal by Lampard, great performance by Cole


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Best final since Pool vs WHU but as RM said thats not saying much

No way could the lino give the goal, the ball was going way too quick and i didn't think it was in tbh.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

when the fuc malouda turned into best left winger in england.. dude was unstoppable yesterday..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Malouda has been underrated this season, from January on he has been very very good.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

The new away West Ham goalie shirt :/










Absolutely horrific

I like the away outfield kit tho (Y)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

3Dee said:


>


Looks familiar.










Lazy Umbro! Our away kit for this year is like the old England kit. They need to get funky as everyone's kits will look like each other's soon enough.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I laughed.

The broken stripe is so fucking annoying.

Not as bad as Rbk where every team they produced kits for had the same goalie kits, bright green, orange and blue, grey & navy are three that Bolton, West Ham & Liverpool used.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

1 - The "Wish he was in my team" award goes to - *Michael Essien*

2 - The "I can't believe he's a premiership player" award of the year goes to - *Abou Diaby*

3 - The "I thought he would do better" award of the year goes to - *Adebayor*

4 - The "I cant f**king believe he cost so much money" award goes to - *Robbie Keane*

5 - The "Andy Gray take a bow son" goal of the season goes to - *Glen Johnson's running 25 yard volley vs Hull City*

6. The "Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle" game of the season was - *Liverpool 4-4 Arsenal*

7. The "one to watch for next season" award goes to - *Theo Walcott*

8. Best "top" managerial performance award goes to - *Roy Hodgson*

9. The "Team To Watch Next season" award goes to - *Everton*

10. The "best buy" in the transfer windows 08/09 award goes to - *Arshavin*

and oh, I'm looking up the early season predictions. let's see who really sucked....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I know this is a couple weeks late, but my PC broke during the final weekend, so I couldn't post this. But it's back now, and I'm posting this now. 

*FINAL LEAGUE TABLE
1 - Manchester United 
2 - Liverpool 
3 - Chelsea 
4 - Arsenal 
5 - Everton 
6 - Aston Villa 
7 - Fulham 
8 - Tottenham 
9 - West Ham United 
10 - Manchester City 
11 - Wigan Athletic FC 
12 - Stoke City 
13 - Bolton 
14 - Portsmouth 
15 - Blackburn 
16 - Sunderland 
17 - Hull City 
18 - Newcastle United 
19 - Middlesbrough 
20 - West Brom*

*Mikey Damage*
1) Manchester United
2) Arsenal
3) Liverpool
4) Chelsea
5) Tottenham
6) Everton
7) Aston Villa
8) Middlesbrough
9) Portsmouth
10) Wigan Athletic
11) Manchester City
12) West Ham United
13) Fulham
14) Sunderland
15) Blackburn
16) Newcastle
17) Bolton
18) Stoke
19) West Brom
20) Hull City


*Queen Enigma*
1. Arsenal
2. Chelsea
3. Man Utd
4. Liverpool
5. Portsmouth
6. Spuds
7. Aston Villa
8. Everton
9. Man City
10. Newcastle
11. Blackburn
12. West Ham
13. Sunderland
14. Middlesbrough
15. Fulham
16. West Brom
17. Stoke City - wishful thinking considering i'm from Stoke, but they will proberly finish rock bottom
18. Bolton
19. Wigan
20. Hull City


*CyberWaste*
1) Chelsea
2) Man Utd
3) Liverpool
4) Spurs
5) Arsenal
6) Everton
7) Aston Villa
8) Pompey
9) Newcastle
10) Man City
11) Sunderland
12) Blackburn
13) Middlesbrough
14) Fulham
15) West Ham
16) Bolton
17) Wigan
18) West Brom
19) Stoke
20) Hull City


*Magsimus*
1) Man United
2) Chelsea
3) Liverpool
4) Arsenal
5) Spurs
6) Pompy
7) Newcastle
8) Villa
9) Man City
10) Everton
11) Blackburn
12) Boro
13) Fulham
14) West Ham
15) Sunderland ( hopefully 20th though )
16) WBA
17) Wigan
18) Bolton
19) Stoke
20) Hull

*I Luv Mickie James*
1) Chelsea
2) Manchester Utd
3) Liverpool
4) Arsenal
5) Tottenham
6) Aston Villa
7) Portsmouth
8) Everton
9) Man City
10) Newcastle
11) West Ham
12) Sunderland
13) Blackburn
14) Fulham
15) Middlesboro
16) Bolton
17) Wigan
18) West Brom
19) Hull City
20) Stoke


*Totti10*
1) Manchester United
2) Chelsea
3) Arsenal
4) Liverpool
5) Everton
6) Tottenham
7) Portsmouth
8) Aston Villa
9) Newcastle
10) Blackburn
11) Manchester City
12) West Ham United
13) Middlesbrough
14) Sunderland
15) Fulham
16) Wigan Athletic
17) Bolton
18) West Brom
19) Hull City
20) Stoke


*Renegade*
Man Utd
Chelsea
Arsenal
Liverpool
Tottenham
Everton
Man City
Portsmouth
Blackburn
Aston Villa
Newcastle
West Ham
Sunderland
Bolton
Wigan
Middlesbrough
West Brom
Fulham
Hull
Stoke


*-WR-*
1) Man Utd
2) Chelsea
3) Arsenal
4) Liverpool
5) Everton
6) Aston Villa
7) Tottenham
8) Newcastle
9) West Ham
10) Portsmouth
11) Man City
12) Middlesbrough
13) Blackburn
14) Fulham
15) Bolton
16) Sunderland
17) West Brom
18) Wigan
19) Stoke
20) Hull City


*3Dee*
1) Manchester United
2) Liverpool
3) Arsenal
4) Chelsea
5) Everton
6) Portsmouth
7) Aston Villa
8) eurgh - Tottenham
9) West Ham
10) Boro
11) Fulham
12) Manchester C
13) Wigan
14) Sunderland
15) Blackburn
16) Newcastle
17) Bolton
18) West Brom
19) Stoke
20) Hull


*T-C*
1) Man Utd
2) Chelsea
3) Arsenal
4) Liverpool
5) Everton
6) Spurs
7) Villa
8) Man City
9) Newcastle
10) Portsmouth
11) West Ham
12) Middlesbrough
13) Blackburn
14) Fulham
15) Wigan
16) Sunderland
17) Bolton
18) West Brom
19) Hull
20) Stoke


*PurpleMan*
1. Chelsea
2. Man Utd
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Aston Villa
7. Portsmouth
8. Everton
9. Man City
10. Newcastle
11. Blackburn
12. Sunderland
13. West Ham
14. Wigan
15. Middlesbrough
16. Bolton
17. West Brom
18. Fulham
19. Hull City
20. Stoke


*Bradley*
1) Chelsea
2) Man Utd
3) Arsenal
4) Liverpool
5) Pompey
6) Everton
7) Aston Villa
8) Spurs
9) Man City
10) Blackburn
11) Newcastle
12) M'Boro
13) West Ham
14) Sunderland
15) Bolton
16) West Brom
17) Wigan
18) Fulham
19) Stoke
20) Hull City

*Man Utd Fan*
1) Manchester United
2) Chelsea
3) Liverpool
4) Tottenham
5) Arsenal
6) Porstmouth
7) Aston Villa
8) Everton
9) Blackburn
10) Bolton
11) Sunderland
12) West Ham United
13) Newcastle
14) Middlesbrough
15) Manchester City
16) West Brom
17) Wigan
18) Fulham
19) Stoke
20) Hull City

*ROLE MODEL*
1) Manchester United
2) Chelsea
3) Liverpool
4) Arsenal
5) Tottenham
6) Everton
7) Aston Villa
8) Porstmouth
9) Manchester City
10) Newcastle
11) Blackburn
12) West Ham United
13) Sunderland
14) Middlesbrough
15) Fulham
16) Wigan
17) West Brom
18) Bolton
19) Hull City
20) Stoke

*dav*
1) Manchester United
2) Liverpool
3) Chelsea
4) Arsenal
5) Aston Villa
6) Portsmouth
7) Tottenham
8) Everton
9) Manchester City
10) West Ham United
11) Boro
12) Newcastle
13) Sunderland
14) Fulham
15) Wigan
16) Bolton
17) West Brom
18) BLackburn
19) Hull City
20) Stoke City

*kennedy = god*
1) Arsenal
2) Chelsea
3) Man United
4) Liverpool
5) Portsmouth
6) Everton
7) Aston Villa
8) Tottenham
9) Manchester City
10) Newcastle
11) Blackburn
12) West Ham United
13) Sunderland
14) Middlesbrough
15) Fulham
16) Bolton
17) West Brom
18) Wigan
19) Hull City
20) Stoke

*Sticksy*
1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Aston Villa
7. Everton
8. Portsmouth
9. Newcastle
10. Man City
11. Wigan
12. West Ham
13. Sunderland
14. Blackburn
15. Middlesbrough
16. Bolton
17. West Brom
18. Fulham
19. Stoke
20. Hull

*Booned*
1. Manchester United
2. Liverpool
3. Chelsea
4. Tottenham
5. Portsmouth
6. Arsenal
7. Aston Villa
8. Everton
9. Middlesborough
10. Manchester City
11. Fulham
12. Blackburn
13. Wigan
14. Sunderland
15. West Ham
16. Bolton
17. Newcastle
18. West Bromwich Albion
19. Stoke
20. Hull City

*KME*
1. Chelsea
2. Manchester United
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Everton
7. Aston Villa
8. Portsmouth
9. Newcastle
10. Man City
11. West Ham
12. Wigan
13. Middlesbrough
14. Blackburn
15. Sunderland
16. Fulham
17. West Brom
18. Bolton
19. Hull
20. Stoke

Everyone but one thought Stoke was getting relegated. And even he only had them at 17th. Everyone missed the boat on Stoke. 

I correctly picked ManUtd (1st) and Blackburn (15th). I own.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I know this is a couple weeks late, but my PC broke during the final weekend, so I couldn't post this. But it's back now, and I'm posting this now.
> 
> *FINAL LEAGUE TABLE
> 1 - Manchester United
> ...


So i picked Man Utd, Arsenal, Villa, City and Wigan

I ownt you Mike


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

True. I was going to point out how you had Fulham off by 11 spots. But then I noticed I did the same with Boro. Effing Boro.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought i had done that. Kinda gutted to see i didn't now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

you kinda did...


1. Chelsea
2. Liverpool
3. Man Utd
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham

15. Blackburn
16. W.B.A.
17. West Ham
18. Hull
19. Bolton
20. Stoke

you skipped 6th to 14th. :side:


----------

